# Mr.Flow...



## Meister-Dieter (18. Januar 2006)

Hi Agent-Fans,schon jemand einen Mr.Flow zu Hause???                            Ich kann irgendwie nicht mehr abwarten,die parts liegen schon vormontiert bereit.Hoffe ich kann am Wochenende loslegen!?


----------



## KHUJAND (18. Januar 2006)

ich warte und warte auch für dich mit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CDRacer (18. Januar 2006)

mhh, nee auf einen Mr. Flow warte ich nicht, aber auf die Parts zum Aufbau von meinem Agent Rahmen. Der ist schon hier. Ist alles schon bestellt, aber noch nicht hier.


----------



## Munich-Biker (18. Januar 2006)

Zeug wird scho kommen


----------



## crazy-spy (18. Januar 2006)

Grüss Dich,

wenn Du ihn ja schon bestellt hast, wird er wohl schon seeehr bald bei Dir zu Hause stehen 
Ich finde schön, dass es noch Menschen wie Dich, Meister-Dieter, gibt, die mit so einem Elan hinter einer kleinen Firma stehen und vor keinem Rahmen halt machen *g* Weiter so! 

Schönen Tag noch,

LG
Basti


----------



## Meister-Dieter (18. Januar 2006)

crazy-spy schrieb:
			
		

> Grüss Dich,
> 
> wenn Du ihn ja schon bestellt hast, wird er wohl schon seeehr bald bei Dir zu Hause stehen
> Ich finde schön, dass es noch Menschen wie Dich, Meister-Dieter, gibt, die mit so einem Elan hinter einer kleinen Firma stehen und vor keinem Rahmen halt machen *g* Weiter so!
> ...


Hi basti,wäre schön,wenn ich so vermögend wäre und vor keinem agent-Rahmen halt machen bräuchte.Ich würde glatt zum Sammler!


----------



## Meister-Dieter (18. Januar 2006)

KHUJAND schrieb:
			
		

> ich warte und warte auch für dich mit...


Ich würde mir ja ganz doll wünschen,daß du dir auch mal einen vernünftigen Rahmen von AGENT!BIKES zulegen würdest! Naja,ich werde dich schon noch überzeugen...


----------



## KHUJAND (19. Januar 2006)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde mir ja ganz doll wünschen,daß du dir auch mal einen vernünftigen Rahmen von AGENT!BIKES zulegen würdest! Naja,ich werde dich schon noch überzeugen...




lol.
wie viele kleine firmen soll ich den noch unterstützen,-Dieter ?
GMP-Pulcro-Agent,- 
nee lass mal,- für Agent bist du zuständig,- die anderen übernehme ich...

doch ohne dich,- Dieter were ich nur halb soweit mit dem ganzen MTB zeuchs...  

PS an Agent : mit dem Meister-Dieter habt ihr einen guten fang gemacht.


----------



## KapitanKaktus (19. Januar 2006)

@ Meister-Dieter

Wir warten nur darauf, dass dein Rahmen vom Pulverbeschichter zurück kommt, dann geht er soofort raus!
Man muss halt ein bisschen leiden um eine tolle Farbe zu bekommen  

@ KHOJAND
Komm, eine dritte Firma geht doch noch !?


----------



## KHUJAND (19. Januar 2006)

KapitanKaktus schrieb:
			
		

> @ Meister-Dieter
> 
> Wir warten nur darauf, dass dein Rahmen vom Pulverbeschichter zurück kommt, dann geht er soofort raus!
> Man muss halt ein bisschen leiden um eine tolle Farbe zu bekommen
> ...




Dieters farbe wird dies jahr der renner,-hab gehört das NPJ ne palette an rahmen in dieser farbe auflegt 

KapitanKaktus,- KHUJAND  

die fotos bei euch in der galerie ,- sind übrigens von mir...  
(bin ja auch ein Agent fan)


----------



## Slickrick (19. Januar 2006)

Bin auch drauf und dran mir den Flow zu holen. Werd mal bei euch vorbei schauen wenn ihr einen aufgebauten da habt. Der Orange war mir einfach ein wenig zu kurz. Bin noch auf der Suche nach ner vernünftigen BMX Nabe - kein Freecoaster und keine Cassette.
Gibts schon Bilder vom Flow komplett?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CDRacer (19. Januar 2006)

Slickrick schrieb:
			
		

> Bin auch drauf und dran mir den Flow zu holen. Werd mal bei euch vorbei schauen wenn ihr einen aufgebauten da habt. Der Orange war mir einfach ein wenig zu kurz. Bin noch auf der Suche nach ner vernünftigen BMX Nabe - kein Freecoaster und keine Cassette.
> Gibts schon Bilder vom Flow komplett?


Mhh, also Bilder vom kompletten sind mir nicht bekannt. Aber was meinst du, mit vernünftiger BMX Nabe. Das im Streeten kein Freecoaster hält akzeptiere ich noch. Aber was spricht gegen eine Kassettennabe? Solltest du trotzdem keien Kassettennabe wollen. Es gibt schon einige Naben mit Aufnahme für Schrauritzel.


----------



## Slickrick (19. Januar 2006)

CDRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Mhh, also Bilder vom kompletten sind mir nicht bekannt. Aber was meinst du, mit vernünftiger BMX Nabe. Das im Streeten kein Freecoaster hält akzeptiere ich noch. Aber was spricht gegen eine Kassettennabe? Solltest du trotzdem keien Kassettennabe wollen. Es gibt schon einige Naben mit Aufnahme für Schrauritzel.



Nix spricht dagegen, Cassette geht auch, ist halt ein wenig teuerer. Ich hab nur keinen Dunst welche Naben was taugen und ne WTP Nabe z.B.  kost die Hälfte von ner Cassetten Nabe, das Ritzel is dann nimmer so teuer.


----------



## AerO (19. Januar 2006)

also ne günstige und sehr oft gefahrene cassetten nabe ist die odyssey hazard. bin ich auch gefahren und hatte 0 probleme mit (mit 1piece 10t driver). von anderen hört man hingegen, dass sie über das c-clip system den freilauf ko.tzen, womit ich allerdings keinen ärger hatte. das ding kostet 99,- und das ist n angemessener preis dafür. sie ist in jedem fall stabiler und *geiler* als jede mtb nabe in dem preissegment!


----------



## Mr.T (19. Januar 2006)

KHUJAND schrieb:
			
		

> lol.
> PS an Agent : mit dem Meister-Dieter habt ihr einen guten fang gemacht.


Jetzt muss er nurnoch fahren lernen und nicht nur fleisig Rahmen kaufen- oder wie verstehe ich das!?


----------



## Meister-Dieter (20. Januar 2006)

Mr.T schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt muss er nurnoch fahren lernen und nicht nur fleisig Rahmen kaufen- oder wie verstehe ich das!?


Zum Fahren lernen bin ich leider schon viel zu alt! (nicht jeder der einen Ferrari hat,kann auch fahren wie Michael Schuhmacher)Aber wir arbeiten dran!


----------



## KapitanKaktus (20. Januar 2006)

Püüüühhhhhh.......zum fahren lernen is man nie zu alt!
Hab sogar meinem Dad nen Manual bei gebracht und der is über 50


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (20. Januar 2006)

Mr.T schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt muss er nurnoch fahren lernen und nicht nur fleisig Rahmen kaufen- oder wie verstehe ich das!?


fahren tut der Dieter bestimmt mehr als du,- so an km. meine ich...


----------



## Meister-Dieter (20. Januar 2006)

Jungs, ich wollte hier keine Diskusion über meine Wenigkeit entfachen,dazu nehme ich mich nicht wichtig genug.Ich wollte eigentlich gerne wissen,ob schon jemand einen Mr.Flow ausgeliefert bekommen hat und evtl.schon mit dem Zusammenbau beschäftigt ist!?


----------



## Slickrick (20. Januar 2006)

KapitanKaktus schrieb:
			
		

> Püüüühhhhhh.......zum fahren lernen is man nie zu alt!
> Hab sogar meinem Dad nen Manual bei gebracht und der is über 50



Jo stimmt! Ich bin 33 und geh trotzdem noch zum Radlhüpfen... (wieso macht eigentlich keiner mehr nen Superman? Bin ich wirklich schon sooo oldschool?  )


----------



## KapitanKaktus (24. Januar 2006)

@ Slickrick
Neee! Man is so "alt" wie man sich fühlt.......
.......ich werde zum Glück/leider nicht älter als 12! 

Ach ja: Pics....


----------



## moe 11 (24. Januar 2006)

der aufgebaute flow sieht ja mal echt aus wie ein bmx mit 24" und na federgabel.


----------



## Molox (24. Januar 2006)

moe 11 schrieb:
			
		

> der aufgebaute flow sieht ja mal echt aus wie ein bmx mit 24" und na federgabel.




sehen so nicht alle "street-bikes" aus ...


----------



## CDRacer (24. Januar 2006)

Gefällt mir sehr gut, aber als überzeugter 26"-Verfechter nix für mich. Der Lenkwinkel schaut auf den einen Bild so flach aus, hoffe das täuscht nur.


----------



## aurelio (24. Januar 2006)

Der Flow sieht mal schick aus. Echt schade das man da kein 26" Rad hinten rein bekommt...


----------



## Xiao (24. Januar 2006)

wow sehr sexy muss ich sagen .
aber wenn man schon rotor nei baun ko warum is dan keiner drin ?


----------



## KapitanKaktus (24. Januar 2006)

Hmm, wäre kein Rotormount dran wäre doch die Frage wohl:
Warum ist kein Rotormount dran, ooooder??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xiao (24. Januar 2006)

whoops sry hab mich verschaut :*(


----------



## Slickrick (25. Januar 2006)

KapitanKaktus schrieb:
			
		

> @ Slickrick
> Neee! Man is so "alt" wie man sich fühlt.......
> .......ich werde zum Glück/leider nicht älter als 12!
> 
> Ach ja: Pics....



Sieht wirklich nach ner angenehmen Geo aus, allerdings wär noch weniger FW vielleicht nicht schlecht. Wieviel hat die Gabel und welche Felgen sind das? (sry wenn ich blöd frage...)


----------



## Meister-Dieter (26. Januar 2006)

Hi Leute,wollte euch nur mitteilen,daß der Mr.Flow heute morgen eingetroffen ist.Endlich geht´s an´s zusammenschrauben! Pics folgen....


----------



## Meister-Dieter (26. Januar 2006)

Hab schon mal angefangen zu schrauben...


----------



## CDRacer (27. Januar 2006)

Krasse Farbe, allerdings find ich das silber an Vorbau und Sattelstütze (wenn die wirklich silber ist) nicht so gut passend. Die Griffe finde ich schon wieder etwas zuu viel, vor allem auch weil ich persönlich lieber dünne BMX Griffe habe.
Die Leitung der vorderen HS-33 hätte man eventuell durch eine Hohlkralle legen können, wegen Barspins. Ansonsten bin ich auf das Endergebnis gespannt.


----------



## Pesling (27. Januar 2006)

Der Gesamteindruck sieht schonmal sehr geil aus!   Farbkombi ist cool. 
Aber auch wenn die Griffe farblich passen - die sind ja grausam! Und schaut schwer aus...Warum nimmst du so ne absolute Klotzgabel? Und dazu noch ne HS 33 vorne...naja jedem das seine!


----------



## Jeskman (27. Januar 2006)

Ourys rocken!  
kasses farbkombi, das Fällt auf! 

man beachte die Ventilkappen! Habe die auch an meinem Auto , dh da glaube ich das sie nicht nur mit einfacher luft gefüllt sind!  ja ist nicht mein auto... 

Der flow ist mal echt sweet, mein geld reicht aber leider nichtmal für ein bike

mfg


----------



## Mr.T (27. Januar 2006)

-keine Meinung-


----------



## bodoreider (28. Januar 2006)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:
			
		

> Hab schon mal angefangen zu schrauben...





bis auf die hs 33 finde ich das ding geil so würde ichs auch aufbaun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (1. Februar 2006)

Gehört ja nicht ganz hierher,ist aber trotzdem für agent-freaks.


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (1. Februar 2006)

geilomat ^^ ne find ich echt gut  bin mal gespannt wenn dein radl feddisch is  neugier^^


----------



## Xiao (2. Februar 2006)

also zum bike sehr schick . naja manches is bissl geschmacks sache .. 
aber im grossen und ganzen sehr n1 

@ kette  ui schick schick .. self made ?


----------



## Meister-Dieter (2. Februar 2006)

Xiao schrieb:
			
		

> also zum bike sehr schick . naja manches is bissl geschmacks sache ..
> aber im grossen und ganzen sehr n1
> 
> @ kette  ui schick schick .. self made ?


Hab da auch noch einige Änderungen vorgenommen.Z.B.die Gabel hab ich durch ne Gold-Label(Tip vom Doena 2000)ersetzt.Hab dadurch einiges an Gewicht eingespart! Die Gabel ist echt super!


----------



## ><Imperator>< (4. Februar 2006)

Der Rahmen ist ja der Hammer!!! Will ich auch haben, leider nur kein Geld :-(


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (4. Februar 2006)

naja kostet ja nich sooo viel..  und wenn du ein wenig sparst und deinen alten verkaufst  aber ich hätte gern mehr bilder und nich so viel geschriebenes :'(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (6. Februar 2006)

Fast fertig,hab mir noch ne DX-V-brake bestellt,damit´s farblich besser passt...(wiegt etwa 13kg)


----------



## KHUJAND (6. Februar 2006)

aaahh,- beim KHUJAND in der werkstatt


----------



## Pesling (6. Februar 2006)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:
			
		

> Fast fertig,hab mir noch ne DX-V-brake bestellt,damit´s farblich besser passt...(wiegt etwa 13kg)



Ez gefällts mir schon besser! Also bis auf diese Griffe (s.o.). 13 kg ist schon ne gute Marke, aber die Brave Felgen sind natürlich ganz schöne Klötze, aber bei Felgenbremse hat man ja net so die riesen Auswahl. Und mit Starrgabel sparste nochmal 1 kg  .


----------



## KHUJAND (6. Februar 2006)

wer will den auf gewicht achten ?


----------



## Xiao (6. Februar 2006)

KHUJAND schrieb:
			
		

> wer will den auf gewicht achten ?



hört hört ^^
und ich dacht ich steh allein da


----------



## KHUJAND (8. Februar 2006)

Xiao schrieb:
			
		

> hört hört ^^
> und ich dacht ich steh allein da




wir sind doch hier nicht bei den BMXern


----------



## Meister-Dieter (13. Februar 2006)

Hi Leute,was ist los mit euch? Noch keiner einen Mr.Flow gekauft?                Wetter war gestern und heute bei uns ziemlich gut ,da bin ich mal ne Runde Flow gefahren.Also mit dem trauen sich sogar Anfänger wie ich mal etwas zu! Der ist auf jeden Fall noch gelungener als der orange!!!  
@ Doena 2000,nehme mal an,daß du ein guter Fahrer bist,dann freu dich auf deine erste Fahrt...


----------



## KapitanKaktus (14. Februar 2006)

Wenn ich mal endlich die Laufräder fertig habe gibts auch Bilder von meinem neuesten.......wird zwar Parts-technisch nicht ganz soo prachtvoll, dafür ein Meißterstück in Fahrqualität


----------



## Xiao (14. Februar 2006)

KapitanKaktus schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich mal endlich die Laufräder fertig habe gibts auch Bilder von meinem neuesten.......wird zwar Parts-technisch nicht ganz soo prachtvoll, dafür ein Meißterstück in Fahrqualität




blub bis du das auf die reihe gebracht hast hab ich meine hure aka trinity die goile schlampe


----------



## KapitanKaktus (15. Februar 2006)

Oh je......da wette ich aber fast nen 5er dagegen!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xiao (15. Februar 2006)

fg naja warscheinlich lässt ihn dan so lang bei dir bis dei bike fertig is


----------



## Meister-Dieter (17. Februar 2006)

New Collection...


----------



## Xiao (17. Februar 2006)

hrhr sagmal magst du mir auch eine machen ? *lieb schau*


----------



## KHUJAND (17. Februar 2006)

Xiao schrieb:
			
		

> hrhr sagmal magst du mir auch eine machen ? *lieb schau*



kostet min. 25 euro


----------



## Xiao (17. Februar 2006)

ojesas 

schad das mir kei cnc in der arbeit ham ^^ sonst würd ichs selber machen


----------



## abi1988 (17. Februar 2006)

hey kannst ja mal versuchen mit den agent leuten en vertrag aus zuhandeln das se das neben ihren t shirts mit in die collection also in die offizielle agent collection aufnehmen


----------



## Meister-Dieter (18. Februar 2006)

Xiao schrieb:
			
		

> ojesas
> 
> schad das mir kei cnc in der arbeit ham ^^ sonst würd ichs selber machen


habe leider auch keine cnc, muss man halt von Hand fertigen.......... da hast du noch mal Glück gehabt, jetzt kannst du es doch selbst machen.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (24. Februar 2006)

Hab noch mal etwas geändert,bin gespannt auf eure Kommentare...


----------



## KHUJAND (24. Februar 2006)

Meisterlich  
Dieter,-

aber für AGENT mach ich mal bessere bilder,-
damit sie auf die "agent page" kommen,-ok.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giromechaniker (24. Februar 2006)

ja ist geil dein bike! ich hoffe ich darf mal ne runde damit fahren und dann nicht dami wiederkommen


----------



## Munich-Biker (24. Februar 2006)

So schlicht schauts gleich viel besser aus


----------



## Meister-Dieter (24. Februar 2006)

Artur, Deine Bescheidenheit hat Dich jetzt beinahe a bisserl unsexy erscheinen lassen.


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (24. Februar 2006)

schon nett.. aber en schönen lenker und andere felgen fänd ich schöner ;-) aber bremse und gabel gefallen mir jetzt wesentlich besser


----------



## KapitanKaktus (24. Februar 2006)

Also ich muss auch gestehen, dass es mir wirklich gut gefällt  

Geiles Teil!!!

Ride on,




Marc


----------



## KHUJAND (24. Februar 2006)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:
			
		

> Artur, Deine Bescheidenheit hat Dich jetzt beinahe a bisserl unsexy erscheinen lassen.




lol  
Meister Dieter kann bayrisch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (24. Februar 2006)

pSyChOgRiNsEr schrieb:
			
		

> schon nett.. aber en schönen lenker und andere felgen fänd ich schöner ;-) aber bremse und gabel gefallen mir jetzt wesentlich besser


----------



## Munich-Biker (24. Februar 2006)

KHUJAND schrieb:
			
		

>



Geschmäcker sind verschieden.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (24. Februar 2006)

Ihr sollt euch vertragen sonst muß ich mal schimpfen...


----------



## MoesTaverne (25. Februar 2006)

Wenn man mal fragen darf das Bike wies auf dem Bild aufgebaut ist mit wieviel â¬ mÃ¼sste man dafÃ¼r rechen ?
Ich wÃ¼rde mir auch gern ein kleines Angent Aufbauen nur muss ich erstmal sparen.


----------



## dragonflyer (25. Februar 2006)

feines mr. flow muss ich sagen  
steh zwar eher aufs dezente schwarz, aber son grün is auch was feines

@meister-dieter: bestelle mir nächste woche neue kurbel hab mirs doch anderes überlegt also wirds demnächst fertig mein orange  

@MoesTraverne: naja ich würd mal so um die 1000 - 1500 rechnen ist eigentlich standard Wert


----------



## hstguy (25. Februar 2006)

also zwischen 1000â¬ und 1500â¬ besteht ja schon ein kleiner Unterschied, besonders wenn man auf das ding sparen will...
da kann der dieter bestimmt genauere angaben machen?!?


----------



## dragonflyer (25. Februar 2006)

ja aber ich meinte ja standart wert was das agent vom meister-dieter kostet weiß ich ja net  

aber am besten MoesTraverne sucht sich die teile im inet zusammen die er verbauen will und rechnet sich dadurch aus was er sparen uss nur als vorschlag


----------



## Meister-Dieter (26. Februar 2006)

Hallo Leute,also wenn ihr es genau wissen wollt (habe es mal zusammengerechnet),kostet es mit allen Rabatten die mann so erhaschen konnte,1300â¬,wobei die Vorderradnabe nicht mit eingerechnet ist(Selbstbau)dafÃ¼r aber die Bremse doppelt,weil ich sie nicht einzeln bekommen habe!     Hoffe ich konnte euch damit ein bisschen helfen!     GruÃ Dieter!


----------



## Deleted 8887 (26. Februar 2006)

@Meister-Dieter: seh jetz zum ersten mal diesen fred.. schade, dass dein bike eher fertig geworden is als meins, obwohl bei mir der rahmen eher da war.. muha   nene, aber schön isses letztendlich geworden. ohne das störende viele rot gefällt es mir RICHTIG gut.. hab dir dafür leider ne 10 verpassen müssen 
und mal sehen, ob ich dieses jahr deine fahrerischen erwartungen an mich erfüllen kann.. aber eigentlich will ich mich selbst dazu zwingen 

@MoesTaverne: also das kannste auch günstiger bekommen: starrgabel statt federgabel. ansonsten die parts so ungefähr. bei bikemailorder und 100prozent und so gibt es billig lenker-vorbau-kombination. dann halt agent und ne starrgabel. vbrake kostet nich die welt. ne einfache deore reicht zu und bremse sowieso erste sahne. und die restlichen teile sind geschmackssache. ich denk, dass das für 700-800 auf jeden fall machbar wäre. zwar nich mit topteilen, aber solchen, die auch halten.

@all: ich poste meins, wenn es fertig is. die kommende woche dürften eigentlich sämtliche restlichen teile eintreffen..

mfg!


----------



## MoesTaverne (26. Februar 2006)

Joar danke fÃ¼r die Antworten.
Also ich den Mr.Flow als Rahmen das erstemal gesehen hab hat er mir eigentlich Ã¼berhaupt net gefallen aber ausgebaut ist das Ding der Hammer.
Nunja ich werde dann mal sparen und sehen wann ich mir so eins aufbauen kann.
ich denke das wird aber nicht vor Sommer/Herbst sein wenn ich meine Ausbildung anfange.
PS : ich hab mir mal ausm Net parts usw. zusammen gesucht und bin mit allem auf 650â¬ gekommen mit Starrgabel. Ich hoffe das ich das irgendwann mal realisieren kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8887 (26. Februar 2006)

jo, kannst auch mal bei egay ab und zu gucken... grade auch wegen sattelstütze und so..


----------



## Meister-Dieter (26. Februar 2006)

@Doena 2000,grüße dich,na dann bin ich mal gespannt auf nächste Woche und danke für die 10....


----------



## dmr bikes (5. März 2006)

hallo, ich wollte mal fragen ob man den mr. flow auch in diesen hammer grün kaufen kann wie der julien meunier mit dem 24 le toy hat.


----------



## crazy-spy (5. März 2006)

dmr bikes schrieb:
			
		

> hallo, ich wollte mal fragen ob man den mr. flow auch in diesen hammer grün kaufen kann wie der julien meunier mit dem 24 le toy hat.



Hallo,

ja klar ist das Möglich! 
Du musst nur rausfinden, welche RAL dieses ist und uns diese mit deiner Bestellung mitteilen - dann bekommst Du deinen Mr.Flow in Wunschfarbe! 

LG
Basti


----------



## Khanh (6. März 2006)

Ich hätte da mal ne Frage wegen HR Nabe.
Was gibt es für günsitge HR Naben, die man für den Flow benutzen könnte?
Glaube 14mm / 110 mm.
Als Felge ist eine 24" G.I. Street geplant.

Oder was würdet ihr empfehlen?


----------



## AerO (6. März 2006)

wenn du schon die chance hast, ne bmx nabe fahren zu könne, dann würd ich die auch gescheid nutzen!
günstig ist die generix cassette hub, kostet mit 12t driver 79,- und ist baugleich mit der odyssey hazard, ne recht viel gefahrene nabe.
felge würd ich auf ne 24" cruiserfelge a la sun rhyno lite oder alex supra ß pro in chrom vorschlagen. bremst besser etc.


----------



## Khanh (6. März 2006)

Aba das liegt erstmal am Geldproblem... gibt es günstigere? Ich würde später irgendwann eine gute kaufen wollen, aber jetzt wäre ich erstmal froh, wenn das Geld für ein fahrendes Bike reicht.


----------



## Deleted 8887 (7. März 2006)

kauf dir dein vorderrad lieber billig. dein hr muss mehr aushalten!


----------



## Khanh (8. März 2006)

Und noch ne Frage... was können am Rahmen für Bremsen drangebaut werden?
Ist das BMX Zeugs only oder geht da z.b. HS33 dran?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (8. März 2006)

Khanh schrieb:
			
		

> Und noch ne Frage... was können am Rahmen für Bremsen drangebaut werden?
> Ist das BMX Zeugs only oder geht da z.b. HS33 dran?


Da passt auch ne HS33 dran!Die Felge sollte aber nicht zu breit ausfallen,da du sonst eventuell mit den Kurbelarmen kollidierst.                                                                                                      Ach ja,und der Reifen sollte nicht zu dick sein,sonst kriegste Probleme mit der Verbindungsleitung!


----------



## Deleted 8887 (8. März 2006)

von einer hs33 rate ich strickt ab! die verbindungsleitung zwischen den nehmerkolben am cantisockel könnte man ja notfalls gegen eine längere tauschen, aber der brakebooster wird niemals dranpassen.. und ohne brakebooster hat das mit der hs33 wenig sinn, vor allem weil die bremse ja von unten montiert wird.

am besten kommste mit ner einfachen v-brake, die gut bremst und günstig ist: deore dranbasteln. bremst gut, günstig un passt vorbei.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (8. März 2006)

Doena2000 schrieb:
			
		

> von einer hs33 rate ich strickt ab! die verbindungsleitung zwischen den nehmerkolben am cantisockel könnte man ja notfalls gegen eine längere tauschen, aber der brakebooster wird niemals dranpassen.. und ohne brakebooster hat das mit der hs33 wenig sinn, vor allem weil die bremse ja von unten montiert wird.
> 
> am besten kommste mit ner einfachen v-brake, die gut bremst und günstig ist: deore dranbasteln. bremst gut, günstig un passt vorbei.


Haste recht,hab gar nicht an den sch....brakebooster gedacht!


----------



## Khanh (20. März 2006)

was bedeutet eigentlich
"8mm Drop-Outs"
bitte nicht nur das deutsche wort hinschreiben sondern bitte noch beschreiben was da 8mm breit/lang/durchmesser ist.
danke


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (20. März 2006)

ich glaub da sind die ausfallenden 8mm dick... also wenn du von hinten drauf guckst breit


----------



## crazy-spy (20. März 2006)

Genau so ist es! 
Die Materialstärke der Aufallenden (zu englisch "drop-out") beträgt 8mm.

LG
Basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Khanh (20. März 2006)

jetzt machts sinn ^^
danke


----------



## Deleted 8887 (21. März 2006)

aber eigentlich macht das doch auch ohne diese erklärung sinn, oder!?


----------



## KapitanKaktus (21. März 2006)

Morgen gegen 22.30 Uhr sollte die deutsche Version der Homepage online sein.....dann müsst ihr auch net immer übersetzen 

Greets,




Marc
agent!bikes


----------



## Khanh (21. März 2006)

Doena2000 schrieb:
			
		

> aber eigentlich macht das doch auch ohne diese erklärung sinn, oder!?




ich hab als ich 8mm gelesen habe, nicht an die dicke gedacht sondern, da das bild von der seite ist, irgendwelche anderen gedanken gemacht


----------



## Deleted 8887 (21. März 2006)

ne, aber 8mm wären da bissl wenig, nich!? 


status von meinem.. ich warte seit geraumer zeit auf die restlichen, noch fehlenden teile  nich wundern, die kettenstrebe steht nich so hoch. die perspektive lässt manches bissl komisch erscheinen. ging grad nich anders


----------



## abi1988 (21. März 2006)

nicht schlecht
wird bestimmt en nettes bike
hoffe meins kommt auch bald


----------



## Jeru (21. März 2006)

Doena2000 schrieb:
			
		

> ne, aber 8mm wären da bissl wenig, nich!?
> 
> 
> status von meinem.. ich warte seit geraumer zeit auf die restlichen, noch fehlenden teile  nich wundern, die kettenstrebe steht nich so hoch. die perspektive lässt manches bissl komisch erscheinen. ging grad nich anders
> ...




das wird echt ein endgeiles und auch sehr kostspieliges bike bike   d

die farbe ist mal fett ....


----------



## abi1988 (22. März 2006)

kostenspielig???
ist das etwa ne gold label und keine stance????
weil sonst is es ja bis jetzt "normal" von den parts oder?

ok hab mir grad die bilder in der gallery angeschaut doch ncih so "normal" mit chrisking narben und steuersatz
und die frage wegen gabel hab ich mir au schon beantwortet
wird echt en hammer bike würd ich mal sagen.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (22. März 2006)

@ Doena,was ich schon die ganze Zeit fragen wollte,aus welchem Grund hast du zwei verschiedene Felgen verbaut?? Aber sonst erwartungsgemäß top!Bin gespannt,wann´s fertig wird!!


----------



## Deleted 8887 (22. März 2006)

danke erstma für das erneute lob an euch.

zwei unterschiedliche felgen aus folgendem grund:
die singletrack hält erfahrungsgemäß im vorderrad(!) sehr viel aus. an meinem dmr bin ich auch hinten dhr und vorn singletrack gefahren. hat alles anstandlos mitgemacht. außerdem kostet sie weniger und wiegt auch nen zacken weniger..

im übrigen bin ich auch gespannt, wann es fertig wird  schließlich liegt es weder an mir, noch an meinem händler..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8887 (12. April 2006)

und es dauert und dauert und dauert... hmpf...

atm fehlen noch kurbel, kettenblatt und kettenspanner. trudeln ewig nich ein.
gewicht wird offenbar gegen meine erwartungen sogar noch weniger.. bei 11,75 kg bin ich ungefähr, wenn alles klappt. wäre ich extreme fetischist vom gewicht, würde sicherlich noch viel mehr gehen.. aber entweder würde die haltbarkeit darunter leiden oder mein portemonaie..

aber so wie es hier steht, schaut es super aus.. weitere informationen folgen


----------



## abi1988 (12. April 2006)

wozu nene kettenspanner???
hast doch vertikale ausfallenden
lass den weg und hast schon wieder 80 gramm gespart


----------



## Munich-Biker (12. April 2006)

abi1988 schrieb:
			
		

> wozu nene kettenspanner???
> hast doch vertikale ausfallenden
> lass den weg und hast schon wieder 80 gramm gespart



1. Für vertikale Ausfallenden gibts keine Kettenspanner
2. Der Mr.Flow hat Horizontale Ausfallende, also sind Kettenspanner sehr ratsam!


----------



## abi1988 (13. April 2006)

mit kettenspanner is doch so en ähnliches teil wie ne schlatung gemeint wo halt eben nur spannt oder hab cih da grad was verpeilt?


----------



## fashizzel (13. April 2006)

abi1988 schrieb:
			
		

> mit kettenspanner is doch so en ähnliches teil wie ne schlatung gemeint wo halt eben nur spannt oder hab cih da grad was verpeilt?


ja auch, aber sind eigentlich solche teile





vertikale ausfallenden koennen sowas nicht benutzen, fuer vertikale ausfallenden braucht man solche kettenspanner wie du meinst
der flow hat horizontale ausfallenden, so:-----------------------
hier benutzt man socleh kettenspanner wie auf dem bild um die kette in der selben stellung im horizontalen ausfallende zu behalten, wo sie sich theoretisch ohne kettenspanner  bewegen wuerden


----------



## Urlauber (13. April 2006)

fashizzel schrieb:
			
		

> der flow hat horizontale ausfallenden, so:-----------------------



GENIAL !  könnte man den Post vielleicht im Tech Talk sticken? Endlich mal für jeden erklärt 
Und du nimmst natürlich nicht solche wie auf dem Bild, sondern hochwertigere


----------



## Deleted 8887 (13. April 2006)

@fashizzel: so geil... ich hau mich weg...  

@abi1988: fashizzel & Munich-Biker haben es dir korrekt erklärt!

@Urlauber: wenn das an mich gerichtet war, meine sind maßanfertigung. ich hab keine durchgehende achse in der nabe, sondern cromo-schrauben. aber leider gibt es king-bmx-naben nur in 10mm. auf der suche habe ich nur schlechte adapter-lösungen und doofe kettenspanner gefunden. also überlegt und mit dem im forum genannten Supernova eine kombination aus spanner und adapter entworfen. bild uppe ich mal...mom... so:




leider ist man hinterher immer schlauer. nachdem wir den spanner optimiert hatten, bekam ich meinen rahmen. fakt ist, dass das nicht ganz funktioniert hätte. die nabe hätte auf der innenseite der ausfaller nicht genug "fleisch" zum greifen... also haben wir den spanner nochmal umgeändert. ein aktuellen screenshot habe ich grad nicht, werd ich aber noch uppen, wenn jemand will. 

und derzeit warte ich halt auf das fertige produkt..


----------



## abi1988 (13. April 2006)

ich wusste nicht das das auch als kettenspanenr bezeichnet wird
dachte so nennt man nur die teile wo wie ein schaltwerk die kette spannen
sorry


----------



## Deleted 8887 (13. April 2006)

so, hier ist das geänderte teil:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8887 (15. April 2006)

hier aktuelle bilder:


----------



## abi1988 (15. April 2006)

schön schön


----------



## Pesling (15. April 2006)

Herrlich! Mach bitte noch nen schwarzen POST Sticker drauf, dann hats richtig Style!


----------



## Deleted 8887 (15. April 2006)

auf das auto?


----------



## Pesling (15. April 2006)

Auf beides


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (15. April 2006)

wunderschön =)... aber mit dem poststicker find ich echt ne geile idee ;-) kann man ja auch wieder abmachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (15. April 2006)

Will ja nicht lästern doena,aber daß mit den Kurbeln dauert ja ewig.Werden die noch vergoldet?


----------



## Deleted 8887 (16. April 2006)

hab doch schonmal gesagt, dass das bike keine kompromisslösung werden soll. und wenn halt gewisse "importeure" für 165mm ne weile brauchen, is das nich meine schuld. darüberhinaus is das wetter draußen eh schlecht...


----------



## abi1988 (16. April 2006)

aber es gibt nicht wirklcih schlechtes wetter nur schelchte kleidung ;-)


----------



## CDRacer (16. April 2006)

Doena2000 schrieb:
			
		

> hab doch schonmal gesagt, dass das bike keine kompromisslösung werden soll. und wenn halt gewisse "importeure" für 165mm ne weile brauchen, is das nich meine schuld. darüberhinaus is das wetter draußen eh schlecht...


Royal? Ich fahre sie nun auch in 175 mm weils letztes Jahr halt gar keine mehr in schwarz gab.


----------



## Deleted 8887 (16. April 2006)

hm, genau das ist mein problem. nach mehreren anfrangen, ob denn lieferbar oder nicht, gab es bisher nur die antwort, dass es in 1-4 wochen kommt (also offenbar der container aus taiwan).... und bis das alles bei besagtem vertrieb is, naja... das dauert.. mal sehn


----------



## hstguy (17. April 2006)

richtig geiles teil!!! post sticker hätte auf jeden fall style, warte gespannt auf die kurbeln.


----------



## Deleted 8887 (17. April 2006)

hm.. oder schwarz-weiß karierter sattelbezug  so in richtung taxi


----------



## hstguy (18. April 2006)




----------



## KHUJAND (20. April 2006)

Doena2000 schrieb:
			
		

> hm, genau das ist mein problem. nach mehreren anfrangen, ob denn lieferbar oder nicht, gab es bisher nur die antwort, dass es in 1-4 wochen kommt (also offenbar der container aus taiwan).... und bis das alles bei besagtem vertrieb is, naja... das dauert.. mal sehn




typischer händler spruch,-mit dem container aus taiwan...


----------



## Deleted 8887 (20. April 2006)

was soll das heißen? weißt du, was ich damit genau meine? ich denke, nicht..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (20. April 2006)

Doena2000 schrieb:
			
		

> was soll das heißen? weißt du, was ich damit genau meine? ich denke, nicht..




geh nicht gleich wieder hoch,-man... 

war nicht auf dich bezogen sondern halt ein "typischer händlerspruch" wenn was nicht lieferbar ist.-
so allgem. gesagt...


----------



## Deleted 8887 (20. April 2006)

interpretier doch nich wie wild in meine worte.. geh garne hoch.
und das is kein typische händlerspruch, sondern entspricht sogar der realität.


----------



## Hedonist (29. April 2006)

frage eines potentiellen kunden..
gibt's vermutlich nicht, aber hoffnung ist da..flow rahmen ohne gyrotabs??
mfg


----------



## crazy-spy (29. April 2006)

Hedonist schrieb:
			
		

> frage eines potentiellen kunden..
> gibt's vermutlich nicht, aber hoffnung ist da..flow rahmen ohne gyrotabs??
> mfg



leider nein


----------



## Börgit (29. April 2006)

Was bitte sind gyrotabs??


----------



## sUns*shAdoW (29. April 2006)

Börgit schrieb:
			
		

> Was bitte sind gyrotabs??



Hab ich mich zuerst auch gefragt - gemeint sind damit diese Rotor-Aufnahmen am Steuerrohr.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (3. Mai 2006)

Sorry,aber wer hat den dieses häßliche storck auf Seite 2 in meinen Beitrag gemogelt?


----------



## Meister-Dieter (3. Mai 2006)

[/url][/IMG]  Mr.Flow Standhilfe


----------



## KHUJAND (3. Mai 2006)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:
			
		

> Gehört ja nicht ganz hierher,ist aber trotzdem für agent-freaks.





   
ich lach mich schlapp,- schönes bike haste da...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (3. Mai 2006)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:
			
		

> Gehört ja nicht ganz hierher,ist aber trotzdem für agent-freaks.


                                                               Hab ich niemals gepostet den Schrott!!:kotz:


----------



## hstguy (3. Mai 2006)

is auch besser so.......


----------



## Rocky fahrer (4. Mai 2006)

Huhu, hab das hier gerade mal gefunden so... und dachte mir stell ich doch mein rad auch mal rein


----------



## Rocky fahrer (4. Mai 2006)

Sry für Doppelpost, wollte nur sagen das es nicht so bleibt .. 

Bald kommen neuer Sattl+stütze, HR nabe, Kettenblatt... damit ich unter 13kilo komm 




achso und alles in grün :-O


----------



## hstguy (4. Mai 2006)

hammer geil das teil !!!!!!


----------



## Meister-Dieter (5. Mai 2006)

Super,endlich mal wieder ein(fast)fertiger Flow.... Vielleicht Reifen durch Table-Top´s ersetzen.Spart gut Gewicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hstguy (5. Mai 2006)

Gewicht...gewicht....Gewicht.....


----------



## ><Imperator>< (5. Mai 2006)

Rocky fahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Huhu, hab das hier gerade mal gefunden so... und dachte mir stell ich doch mein rad auch mal rein



SehrSehrSehrSehrSehrSehrSehrSehrSehrSehrGeil!
Vor allem das vorderrad, bei dem ide bremsaufnahme auf der flaschen seite(!) ist


----------



## CDRacer (6. Mai 2006)

was ist denn das für eine "über"setzung?


----------



## Rocky fahrer (6. Mai 2006)

ups, da hatte ich das Vr wohl mal flaschrum drin.. macht ja nix 

übersetzung grad noch 25/14... bald 33/14


----------



## Deleted 8887 (12. Mai 2006)

Meine speziellen Kettenspanner sind fast fertig und was ist nun? Ich komme wahrscheinlich nicht dazu, mit dem Flow, wenn es fertig ist, etwas zum Agent-Video beizutragen. Kann aufgrund schwerwiegender Verletzung eine kleine Weile kein Bike fahren.. Zum Kotzen!!!

Aber ich poste Bilder, wenn sich mein Bike dem finalen Status nähert.


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (12. Mai 2006)

wenns denn endlich mal fertig wäre^^ aber sieht dann bestimmt sau nice aus.. fehlen ja nur noch die kurbeln ne?


----------



## Deleted 8887 (13. Mai 2006)

Jupp, Kurbeln und Kettenblatt. Aber ist mir im Moment egal, wenn ich sowieso nicht fahren kann. Mich würde es vielmehr ankotzen, wenn das Ding endlich fertig wäre und dann nicht fahren darf! 

Naja, hoffen wir das Beste, damit das Rad mal bereit ist.


----------



## Berti (13. Mai 2006)

juhuu


----------



## abi1988 (13. Mai 2006)

breakless???
nicht schlecht das teil


----------



## Berti (13. Mai 2006)

Jo. Und fährt sich total sahnig!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hyp3r (19. Mai 2006)

Hat denn keiner mehr bilder? *heul*
naja bald poste ich meins hehe

mfg hyp3r


----------



## Berti (19. Mai 2006)

ne anscheinend gibts momentan nur 3 fertige Flows und ein unfertiges in der IBC.

Rarität Die Leute werden schon noch merken, wie fett das Teil ist


----------



## sUns*shAdoW (19. Mai 2006)

Berti schrieb:
			
		

> Rarität Die Leute werden schon noch merken, wie fett das Teil ist



Hmmm... wie siehts eigentlich mit der Geo aus - is es noch wendiger als der Orange? Und wenn ja, wie siehts mit dem Pedal-VR Kontakt aus? Ich hab mit 24", 100mm Gabel und 170er Kurbeln schon Probleme beim Orange...


----------



## Berti (19. Mai 2006)

Das Teil is nen 100%iger Cruiserrahmen... perfekt wendig! Hat ~2cm mehr Radstand als nen BMX... das Teil ist Himmel und Hölle Mann

Zum Pedalkontakt: Kommt drauf an, wie man sich anstellt! Meine Gabel ist noch viiieeel kürzer als ne normale kurze Federgabel und hat kein so großes Offset wie ne gefederte, ich fahr 175er Kurbeln und hab Schuhgröße 47/48. Bin bei einem meiner ersten x-ups fast aufs Maul geflogen... ging richtig schwer vorbei und ich dacht schon es wär zu spät, aber konnt es dann durch nen recht guten griff am lenker nochmal zurückreißen
Da standen meine Füße aber auch zu mittig... wenn man nen Lenkerdreher machen will und weiß, dass man Probleme hat, muss man eben die Füße vorher bedacht platzieren und DRAN DENKEN und dann kommt man problemlos am Rad vorbei! Und mit ner langen federgabel bestimmt erst recht!


----------



## abi1988 (20. Mai 2006)

also beim orange hab ich mit meiner sherman auf 110mm und 26 zoll ordentlich rpobs vorbei zukommen aber wei du sagst is nur ne übungssache denk ich


----------



## Berti (20. Mai 2006)

naja...26"
der flow ist aber 24


----------



## Deleted 8887 (23. Mai 2006)

Seit gestern sind meine Kettenspanner da. Ich muss nur noch eine Gewindestange einkleben und eine selbstsichernde Mutter draufschrauben... sehen sehr schick aus!

Jetzt fehlen nur noch Kurbel und Kettenblatt.


----------



## Hyp3r (23. Mai 2006)

Mach mal schneller !!!!!!!!
ICh bin zur zeit fahrradlos und warte noch immer auf meinen Mr.Flow...
einzige möglichkeit FOTOS ANGUCKEN!!!!


----------



## Meister-Dieter (23. Mai 2006)

Hyp3r schrieb:
			
		

> Mach mal schneller !!!!!!!!
> ICh bin zur zeit fahrradlos und warte noch immer auf meinen Mr.Flow...
> einzige möglichkeit FOTOS ANGUCKEN!!!!


Na wenn du den flow dann endlich bekommst,mußt du ja noch die Schaltung anbauen!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hyp3r (28. Mai 2006)

Hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit den Virus 3pc Kurbeln für BmX ?


----------



## Deleted 8887 (29. Mai 2006)

Achso, Kurbel und Kettenblatt sind auch schon eine kleine Weile da. Nur leider bringt mir das alles nichts, da ich vor Sommerende wahrscheinlich nicht mehr fahren kann. 

Ich poste Bilder, sobald ich es zusammenbauen kann!


----------



## CDRacer (29. Mai 2006)

Was hastn gemacht?


----------



## hstguy (29. Mai 2006)

ja, wieso bis ende sommer nicht fahren? Dann gehts dir ja wie mir...


----------



## Hyp3r (29. Mai 2006)

Das will ich jetzt aber sehen!!!!!
Der gelbe traum xD


----------



## Deleted 8887 (29. Mai 2006)

Wurde innerhalb von 20 Tagen an ein und derselben Stelle zweimal genäht. Und will es nich riskieren, dass es noch ein drittes Mal passiert. Ist ja auch egal.

Nächste Woche werd ich basteln und dann poste ich Bilder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (29. Mai 2006)

juhuuuuu =) deins gefällt mir seeehr gut.. würd ich auch fast so aufbauen..  =) bis auf die blauen chrisking naben.. das kann ich schonmal im vorraus sagen


----------



## Hyp3r (29. Mai 2006)

Hm Schade,

naja dann wird mein Flow wohl noch vor deinem fertig, bekomme übermorgen voraussichtlich die Teile, dann muessen die Laufräder noch eingespeicht werden. Dann sollte ich spätestens bis Freitag fertig werden. 
*freu*

mfg hyp3r


----------



## Deleted 8887 (29. Mai 2006)

Achso, voraussichtliches Gewicht: 11787g


----------



## Rocky fahrer (29. Mai 2006)

11.7kilo, is echt ok


----------



## Berti (30. Mai 2006)

11,8 man muss es ja nicht übertreiben

selbstn 13kg flow is der hammer


----------



## hstguy (30. Mai 2006)

ich will auch son leichtes teil! was wiegtn der rahmen an sich?


----------



## Berti (30. Mai 2006)

~2,5kg


----------



## Deleted 8887 (30. Mai 2006)

@hstguy: Nimm eine Starrgabel und achte bewusst auf das Verhältnis von Gewicht zu Preisleistung. Da bekommste auch günstig ein 12,5kg schweres Flow.

Der Rahmen wiegt glänzend gepulvert mit Verkehrsgelb, Gyro-Mounts und Canti-Sockeln bei mir exakt 2212g. Das variiert aber sehr stark wegen Lackfarbe, -dichte, Anzahl der Schichten usw.. Am schwersten sind Metallic- und Effektlacke.


----------



## Hyp3r (30. Mai 2006)

Sagt mal sind von werk ab das Steuerrohr und das tretlager ausgefräst?

Danke,
hyp3r


----------



## Berti (30. Mai 2006)

mein flow wiegt mit 1,8kg starrgabel 13kg und die parts sind deluxe und leicht *hust*

was die fräsung angeht: nein
nimmste dir schleifpapier und 10min und du kannst alles perfekt einpressen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hyp3r (30. Mai 2006)

Ok,
Danke
Dann werdet ihr vermutlich schon morgen in genuss von meinem Rad kommen xD...

mfg hyp3r


----------



## KapitanKaktus (30. Mai 2006)

Na da bin ich mal gespannt!! 

Was soll das heißen:

Wer findet die 2 fehler?

Gewichtsangaben jeglichen Herstellers oder Vertriebs sind grundsätzlich Glauben zu schenken.


^^
Der Mr. Flow ist leichter als offiziell von uns angegeben!


----------



## Deleted 8887 (30. Mai 2006)

@Berti: *hust* Sattel *hust* Lenker 

@KapitanKaktus: Jo, ist echt zu loben. Mit Metallic-Lack kommt man zwar bestimmt an das angegebene Gewicht, aber finde es gut, dass ihr mit mehr rechnet.
Bei meiner WTP-Kurbel war ich auch erstaunt. Fast ALLE Teile wogen weniger als angegeben. Lediglich die Titanachse wiegt mehr.


----------



## Berti (30. Mai 2006)

tja irgendwann is das geld alle. schau mal, eigentlich wollt ich mir NUR den rahmen kaufen und alle alten parts ans flow bauen, na gut, bis auf die goldlabel, die hier noch als komapatient rumliegt...
und was habsch jetz? alles neu bis auf die sattelklemme, steuersatz und sattel  

endlich pleite!

ach und durch sattel und lenker (der aber definitiv bleibt, weil das is sicherheit!!) würden auch maximal nur 400-600g runterkommen. na gut, wärn dann 12,4


----------



## Hyp3r (30. Mai 2006)

KapitanKaktus schrieb:
			
		

> Na da bin ich mal gespannt!!
> 
> Was soll das heißen:
> 
> ...





Die 2 Fehler beziehen sich auf 26 Zoll und Gangschaltung....
Habe dies aber nun durch bessere Verteilung der Freiräume kenntlich gemacht...

Und statt dem Spruch stand bis heute ein zitat von davoZ über Kents gewichtsangaben, welcher nicht sehr erfreut war dass ich ihn und moshcore rufmorde (wortkreation), deswegen steht da jetzt dieser Spruch welcher zu Vertrauen zu den Vertrieben und Shops ermutigen soll.
 

mfg hyp3r


----------



## Berti (30. Mai 2006)

Der erste fehler ist das doppel-s, heißen wird mit ß geschrieben, und der zweite is das kleingeschriebene Gangschaltung


----------



## <<fixstern>> (31. Mai 2006)

> Der erste fehler ist das doppel-s, heißen wird mit ß geschrieben, und der zweite is das kleingeschriebene Gangschaltung



 wie geil 
Das musste mal schnell ändern, jannik ^^


----------



## Berti (31. Mai 2006)

Na gibts da noch andre Fehler?

......


----------



## <<fixstern>> (31. Mai 2006)

Ja, 2 schreibt man aus und "Fehler" werden groß geschrieben...
 Also korrekt wäre: "Wer findet die zwei Fehler?" 

Weißte was, Jannik, erweiter deine Signatur noch um ein:

"Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet, darf sie behalten!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berti (31. Mai 2006)

der spruch is doof


----------



## Hyp3r (31. Mai 2006)

Berti schrieb:
			
		

> der spruch is doof




Korrekt würde es heißen: Der Spruch ist doof.

Ok, ihr habt ja recht...
Sowas macht man nur wenn man keine Gegenargumente hat


----------



## hstguy (31. Mai 2006)

jetzt reichts aber


----------



## <<fixstern>> (31. Mai 2006)

Berti schrieb:
			
		

> der spruch is doof


 Jo, doof ist er schon... Aber er würde den Hyp3r ganz gut aus der Affäre ziehen... 

Und zum Thema jetzt reichts und so... Wir vertreiben uns ja nur die Zeit, bis wir Hyp3rs fertigen Flow zu sehen bekommen  nicht böse sein...


----------



## hstguy (31. Mai 2006)

böse?
ach

aber so vergeht die zeit auch nicht schneller.....will auch mal wieder paar bilder hier sehn!!!


----------



## Urlauber (1. Juni 2006)

Doena2000 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei meiner WTP-Kurbel war ich auch erstaunt. Fast ALLE Teile wogen weniger als angegeben. Lediglich die Titanachse wiegt mehr.



hm, kennste den Witz wo der Mann zum Arzt kommt, und sagt: "wenn ich hier hin drück tuts mir weh, und hier auch, und wnen ich hier drück, dann tuts auch weh" sagt der Arzt: "ganz klar, Zeigefinger gebrochen!"

hmm, weist du was ich damit über deine Waage sagen will?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hstguy (1. Juni 2006)

sehr schönes Beispiel Urlauber, ich wollte ja auch schon was ähnliches anmerken aber wollte ihm nicht die ganze Freude nehmen


----------



## Deleted 8887 (1. Juni 2006)

@Urlauber & hstguy: Ich liebe es, wenn man bloß zum Provozieren spitze Bemerkungen von sich geben muss, die so gehaltlos sind wie das Parteiprogramm der CDU!

Schonmal nachgefragt, ob es Teile an meinem Bike gibt, die mehr wiegen als laut Hersteller angegeben? Ja, die gibt es.

Ich habe für alles geeichte Waagen benutzt und auch jedes Teil mehrmals gewogen, damit es auch stimmt. Und mal nebenbei: Die Gewichte von Gabel und Rahmen wurden bei mir auf Arbeit mit Präzisionswaagen festgestellt.

Also stellt mal lieber euer dummes Gequatsche ein und tragt was sinnvolles zum Thema bei! Ihr langweilt mich.


----------



## Hyp3r (1. Juni 2006)

Ihr könnt mal in meine gallerie gucken und mal die fotos anschaun...

Heute fahr ich zum store und lass einspeichen dann sollte ich Ende der Woche fahrbereit sein...


----------



## Pesling (1. Juni 2006)

Schönes Ding hast du da! Farben sind ziemlich schick. Nen paar Parts wären mir persönlich zu schwer, aber naja. Woher haste die Pimps? Angeblich gibts die noch gar net


----------



## Deleted 8887 (1. Juni 2006)

@Hyp3r: Bitte bau die Marzocchi nicht da rein!  Aber ansonsten will es echt gefallen. DAUMEN HOCH!


----------



## fashizzel (1. Juni 2006)

Doena2000 schrieb:
			
		

> @Urlauber & hstguy: Ich liebe es, wenn man bloß zum Provozieren spitze Bemerkungen von sich geben muss, die so gehaltlos sind wie das Parteiprogramm der CDU!
> 
> Schonmal nachgefragt, ob es Teile an meinem Bike gibt, die mehr wiegen als laut Hersteller angegeben? Ja, die gibt es.
> 
> ...


chill mal bischen, urlaubers kommentar war keine bemerkung um dich zu provozieren, du hast geschrieben das fast ALLE teile weniger wiegen als angegeben, du hast sogar "alle" gross geschrieben. das stimmt einfach nicht, die mehrzahl der teile sind schwerer als die herrstellerangeban.
achja, dankeschön für deine meinung zur cdu.


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (1. Juni 2006)

Doena2000 schrieb:
			
		

> @Hyp3r: Bitte bau die Marzocchi nicht da rein!  Aber ansonsten will es echt gefallen. DAUMEN HOCH!



lieber die als so nen plastikding namens goldlabel... oder wieso is die so leicht??


----------



## Berti (1. Juni 2006)

niveau, öffne dich


diss diss diss


----------



## Deleted 8887 (1. Juni 2006)

fashizzel schrieb:
			
		

> [...]du hast geschrieben das fast ALLE teile weniger wiegen als angegeben, du hast sogar "alle" gross geschrieben. das stimmt einfach nicht, die mehrzahl der teile sind schwerer als die herrstellerangeban.[...]



DIE TEILE MEINER WTP-KURBELN WIEGEN -BIS AUF DIE TI-ACHSE- WENIGER ALS ANGEGEBN. JAAAAAHAHAHHAHA! *ichsinge* Wieso kann das nicht stimmen? Jetzt bin ich auf eine Erklräung gespannt.


----------



## Pesling (1. Juni 2006)

Leute chillt doch mal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fashizzel (2. Juni 2006)

Doena2000 schrieb:
			
		

> DIE TEILE MEINER WTP-KURBELN WIEGEN -BIS AUF DIE TI-ACHSE- WENIGER ALS ANGEGEBN. JAAAAAHAHAHHAHA! *ichsinge* Wieso kann das nicht stimmen? Jetzt bin ich auf eine Erklräung gespannt.


 ist ja gut jetzt, dann hab ich dich halt missverstanden, tut mir leid, wollte dich nicht grundlos erregen.geh mal raus und mach sport, das baut aggresionen ab.
deine shiftaste hängt.


----------



## Urlauber (2. Juni 2006)

hmm, doenna. Wolltest du mir mitteilen, dass deine Waage doch genau geht?
na, dann teil mir das doch mit, ist doch höchst erfreulich.

Als kleine Anregung versuch ich es einmal voraus zu formulieren: 
"Nein, meine Waage geht ganz genau!"
(Das Ausrufezeichen zum Ausdruck deiner Erregung wird von den meisten Leuten dann verstanden.)


----------



## Deleted 8887 (2. Juni 2006)

fashizzel schrieb:
			
		

> ist ja gut jetzt, dann hab ich dich halt missverstanden, tut mir leid, wollte dich nicht grundlos erregen.geh mal raus und mach sport, das baut aggresionen ab.
> deine shiftaste hängt.



Boah, ihr geilen Schweine. Ich liebe euch ja, aber ich wurde genäht und das nicht nur einmal. Darum kann ich momentan nur mit Lego-Männchen oder mit Papierflieger basteln meine Aggresionen abbauen.


----------



## hstguy (2. Juni 2006)

@doena: kann es sein, dass du dich von allem und jedem provoziert fühlst? Ein bisschen Spaß muss doch auch mal sein, es ist eben etwas merkwürdig wenn die waage alles anders sieht als die Herstellerangaben. Aber jetzt sind wir uns einig, natürlich glauben wir dir und haben uns alle wieder lieb. Ich wünsch dir natürlich auch, dass du bald deinen Flow testen kannst und dann bitte mit ein paar Protektoren.


----------



## hstguy (2. Juni 2006)

@Hyp3r sieht schon sehr vielversprechend aus mit den Teilen da!
Und die DJ is schon geil dafür, find ich, oder halt ne starre...


----------



## Deleted 8887 (2. Juni 2006)

@hstguy: Ich habe Schützer.  ..und ehrlich gesagt will ich nicht wissen, wie das ohne Helm ausgegangen wäre! Naja, wayne. Ich bastel morgen oder so mal alles zusammen, damit ich das Ding wenigstens fahrbereit hier stehen habe!


----------



## CDRacer (2. Juni 2006)

Doena2000 schrieb:
			
		

> @hstguy: Ich habe Schützer.  ..und ehrlich gesagt will ich nicht wissen, wie das ohne Helm ausgegangen wäre! Naja, wayne. Ich bastel morgen oder so mal alles zusammen, damit ich das Ding wenigstens fahrbereit hier stehen habe!


DAS würde ich nicht tun, dann wirst nämlich entweder trotz allem auch fahren oder dich jeden Tag selber schlagen, dass du nich fahren darfst.


----------



## Deleted 8887 (2. Juni 2006)

Letzteres


----------



## hstguy (2. Juni 2006)

aber immerhin können WIR uns dann an dem Anblick ergötzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hstguy (2. Juni 2006)

ich meine natürlich den Anblick des Rads und nicht den deiner neuen Wunden.


----------



## Hyp3r (3. Juni 2006)

Hab die Gabel jetzt auch in hellgrau lackiert und die IS2000 aufnahme abgefeilt, ist zwar noch verbesserungsfähig da noch ein wenig material übersteht aber sieht sehr schön aus.
Morgen sind nach vieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeel zu langem warten endlich die Laufräder fertig eingespeicht und ich kann loslegen xD
Werde dann morgen mal Bilder vom fertigen Rad posten...

Ride on
hyp3r


----------



## der Digge (3. Juni 2006)

Hyp3r schrieb:
			
		

> .., ist zwar noch verbesserungsfähig da noch ein wenig material übersteht aber sieht sehr schön aus.


warum machst das nich ersma vernünftig bevor du das ding lackierst


----------



## Deleted 8887 (3. Juni 2006)

Meins ist seit eben fahrbereit! Bilder folgen dann gleich.


----------



## Deleted 8887 (3. Juni 2006)

Foto:




(Zum Bewerten klicken!)

Partliste füge ich später ein!


----------



## Pesling (3. Juni 2006)

Nur der Bremshebel (Silber) stört die Optik sonst sehr geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (3. Juni 2006)

ich wär froh wenn ich das hätte auch wenn nen silberner bremshabel dran wär


----------



## Deleted 8887 (3. Juni 2006)

*PARTLIST UND GEWICHTE ZU MEINEM FLOW:*

Rahmen: 	Agent Bikes Mr. Flow (RAL 1023 verkehrsgelb) 	2212g
Gabel: 	Manitou Gold Label 2 80mm 	2373g

Steuersatz: 	Chris King NoThreadSet schwarz 	127g
Vorbau: 	Spank 2Timer 50mm 25.4mm 	231g
Spacer: 	Storck Carbon 10mm & 5mm 	7g
Lenker: 	Spank Bitch Stick 700mm 25.4mm 50mm 	361g
Griffe: 	Odi Ruffian Lock-On 	137g

Vorderrad
U-Scheiben: 	Messing 32 Stück 	1g
Nippel: 	Sapim Alu 12mm schwarz 32 Stück 	9g
Speichen: 	Sapim Race 240mm silber 16 Stück 	85g
Speichen: 	Sapim Race 238mm silber 16 Stück 	84g
Nabe: 	Chris King Front 20mm ISO Disc navy 32L 	207g
Felge: 	Sun Single Track 24" 32L 	539g
Felgenband: 	Zéfal Textil 17mm 	11g
Schlauch: 	Schwalbe AV10 	160g
Reifen: 	Schwalbe Table-Top 24 x 2.25 	517g

Hinterrad
U-Scheiben: 	Messing 36 Stück 	1g
Nippel:	Sapim Messing 12mm schwarz 36 Stück 	32g
Speichen: 	Sapim Leader 226mm silber 18 Stück 	105g
Speichen: 	Sapim Leader 228mm silber 18 Stück 	107g
Nabe: 	Chris King BMX rear navy 36L & Stainless Steel Cog 13T 	359g
Felge: 	Atomlab Trailpimp DHR 24" 36L 	650g
Felgenband: 	Zéfal Textil 17mm 	12g
Schlauch: 	Schwalbe AV10 	161g
Reifen: 	Schwalbe Table-Top 24 x 2.25 	532g

Bremshebel: 	Shimano Deore XT BL-M739 	81g
Bremsen: 	Avid Single Digit Ultimate 	183g
Bremszug: 	Nokon Konkavex schwarz 	47g

Sattel: 	We The People Slim Seat 	266g
Sattelstütze: 	Thomson Elite 31,6 x 367mm schwarz 	220g
Sattelklemme: 	Salsa Flip-Lock 	44g

Kurbel: 	We The People Royal Crank USA-BB, Titan, 165mm, sw. 	1078g
Kettenblatt: 	Superstar Pimp Sprocket 28T schwarz 	98g
Kette: 	KMC Premium Chain Z510HX 	297g
Pedale: 	Wellgo MG-1 schwarz Industriegelagert 	375g

Gesamt: 	11709 (Ohne Kettenspanner)


----------



## hstguy (3. Juni 2006)

auf dieses Bild hab ich lange gewartet und es ist der hammer! best bike ever!
na gut der silberne Bremsgriff ist echt alles was man ändern könnte. Wie ist die Bremse so?


----------



## Hyp3r (4. Juni 2006)

der Digge schrieb:
			
		

> warum machst das nich ersma vernünftig bevor du das ding lackierst



Es reicht so definitiv...
Da ich erstmal eh nur eine schicht lack verwandt habe, um zu schaun wie es aussieht und ich in ein paar wochen noch mal richtig mit mehreren Schichten und Klarlack lackiere und dann werde ich auch diese winzigkeiten entfernen.
Das Rad fährt sich super nur hatte ich heute noch ein bisschen Stress mit der Bremse...
Bilder folgen...

mfg hyp3r


----------



## Berti (4. Juni 2006)

Die Perspektive is mumu flo jedenfalls bei dem vielen Licht - da erkennt man gar nix so richtig

Liegt vielleicht auch an der cam. wennsch heut ma vorbeikommen soll musst mich ma anrülpsen! da kömma nen vergleichsfoto machen, bringsch meinen Bock mit

was die finalisierung angeht: endlich mann, endlich traurig mann, traurig


----------



## Deleted 8887 (4. Juni 2006)

@hstguy: In echt stört das Silber kaum. Und die Bremse ist der Mörder, die Kombination zwischen Hebel und Bremse mit den Zügen ist super, die unbeschreibliche Perfektion.  Ich freu mich so 

@Berti: Bild hab nicht ich gemacht, aber es musste ja eins her.


----------



## Berti (4. Juni 2006)

ach, bremse is mörder?

ich weiß



icq?


----------



## Deleted 8887 (4. Juni 2006)

Hier mal die Bilder von heute mit besserer Qualität:


----------



## Berti (4. Juni 2006)

meine Güt hast du zwei schicke Räder...

pimp my Hinterhof


----------



## Munich-Biker (4. Juni 2006)

endlich is des Ding ma fertig 

Schaut gut aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Urlauber (5. Juni 2006)

schaut sehr sehr lecker aus !


----------



## Deleted 8887 (5. Juni 2006)

@Munich-Biker: Danke. Auf die Agent-Seite in die Gallerie?


----------



## Munich-Biker (5. Juni 2006)

Wird da sicher bald zu finden sein


----------



## hstguy (5. Juni 2006)

einfach die perfekte mischung aus bmx und mtb! stell ma noch bei "zeigt her eure agents rein"


----------



## Deleted 8887 (5. Juni 2006)

Gesagt, getan!


----------



## hstguy (6. Juni 2006)

wird 100pro bald inner gallerie sein!


----------



## Deleted 8887 (6. Juni 2006)

@Munich-Biker: Sag mal, ist das Bild "gusset-view.jpg" in der Gallerie vom Flow ein Foto von meinem Rahmen oder von deinem?


----------



## Munich-Biker (6. Juni 2006)

Gusset Bild müsste von deinem sein da ich keinen Flow hab


----------



## Hyp3r (14. Juni 2006)

Hier meine Rennmöhre zum bergauffahren, die rohloff-getriebenabe kommt noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hstguy (14. Juni 2006)

oh is das geil! was is das für ne gabel und wo hast du die räder her? is das 14mm achse?
muss noch bei Zeigt her eure Agents rein!


----------



## Hyp3r (14. Juni 2006)

Die Gabel ist ne Dirt Jumper 2 05 auf 80 mm welche von den überflüssigen scheibenbremsaufnahmen befreit wurde und grau lackiert wurde...
Die Hinterradachse ist selbstverständlich eine 14mm achse...
Und die Räder habe ich wie fast den ganzen rest von www.world-of-bikeparts.de ... nochmal danke an michi (daumenhoch)

mfg hyp3r


----------



## hstguy (14. Juni 2006)

war das aufwendig die Gabel auf 80mm zu traveln? und so selbstverständlich ist eine 14mm achse ja auch nicht...hatte Atomlab ja sonst nicht!
ach und was hast du für die Räder bezahlt? und wie ist dein Eindruck von ihnen?


----------



## Hyp3r (14. Juni 2006)

ich habe nur die Felge von Atomlab, die Nabe ist ne bmx nabe(für welche es normal ist 14mm zu benützen...).
Mein Eindruck ist dass sie nach einer guten woche fahren noch nicht den geringsten seiten oder höhenschlag haben.<------sagt noch nix aus...


----------



## hstguy (14. Juni 2006)

und was hast du nun bezahlt für die räder und wie war das mit der Gabel?  ich überlege nämlich auch mir die pimps in welcher zusammenstellung auch immer zu holen und der Flow hats mir auch angetan...


----------



## Deleted 8887 (14. Juni 2006)

@Hyp3r: Sehr schick!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Munich-Biker (14. Juni 2006)

Ui mal wieder n schönes agent!. Feines Teil


----------



## Pesling (14. Juni 2006)

hstguy schrieb:
			
		

> wo hast du die räder her?



A-Lab Pimp und PimpLite gibts ez reduziert auch bei www.dirt-shop.de, nur falls du noch ne gute Bezugsquelle suchst 

Wirklich sehr geiles Flow, nur die Gabel...naja...geschmackssache (gewichtsmäßig)


----------



## hstguy (14. Juni 2006)

na ja also die Pimps sind mir zu teuer und ich glaub auch übertrieben stabil die dmrs halten auch absolut alles aus(wie man am zusammenstoß mit dem Lieferanten gesehen hat). @Pesling: deine Gabel wiegt doch wohl auch nicht wirklich weniger oder?


----------



## Pesling (14. Juni 2006)

hstguy schrieb:
			
		

> na ja also die Pimps sind mir zu teuer und ich glaub auch übertrieben stabil die dmrs halten auch absolut alles aus(wie man am zusammenstoß mit dem Lieferanten gesehen hat). @Pesling: deine Gabel wiegt doch wohl auch nicht wirklich weniger oder?



Doch! Ich hab doch die schwarze Standrohreinheit (Alu)! Er hat die aus Stahl...und ich glaube net, dass durch abfeilen der Bremsanlangenaufnahme soviel Gewicht flöten geht.


----------



## hstguy (14. Juni 2006)

mmhh ja ich hab auch die aus Stahl... und was sparst du  bei der aus Alu? und ich glaube er hat die Bremsaufnahme eher aus Optikgründen entfernt, hab ich auch schon drüber nachgedacht.


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (14. Juni 2006)

wundergeiles agent  ok gewicht^^ ne dj von 06 wär geiler halt. was bringt das mit der scheibenbremse? gewicht? und gabel traveln is net so schwer


----------



## Pesling (14. Juni 2006)

hstguy schrieb:
			
		

> mmhh ja ich hab auch die aus Stahl... und was sparst du  bei der aus Alu? und ich glaube er hat die Bremsaufnahme eher aus Optikgründen entfernt, hab ich auch schon drüber nachgedacht.



Bei meiner Gabel etwa 1kg!  - bringt schon was!

Ich werds auch demnächst machen, meine Garantie läuft bald ab


----------



## Pesling (14. Juni 2006)

hstguy schrieb:
			
		

> mmhh ja ich hab auch die aus Stahl... und was sparst du  bei der aus Alu? und ich glaube er hat die Bremsaufnahme eher aus Optikgründen entfernt, hab ich auch schon drüber nachgedacht.



Bei meiner Gabel etwa 1kg!  - bringt schon was!

Ich werds auch demnächst machen, meine Garantie läuft bald ab


----------



## [email protected] (14. Juni 2006)

sehr schönes flow! auch farblich mal was anderes, gefällt mir sehr gut.


----------



## Devilracer (17. Juni 2006)

hi dudes,
 kann man in den flow auf keinen fall ne hs 33 reinbasteln mit booster und so!? 
ihr bekommt doch sonst immer alles hin??  

das muss doch irgendwie gehen!?  

warte erwartungsvoll eine *positive* antwort, die so anfängt mit " ja klar kein prob..." oder so....  

greetz da racer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hyp3r (18. Juni 2006)

hab zur zeit eine dran und brakebooster kannste ganz knicken...


----------



## 1lLu$ioN (28. Juni 2006)

Hier mein bald ankommendes Flow:







also lenker wird warscheinlich geändert, spacerturm wird bischen verkleinert, schlappen kommen vielleicht maxxis hook worms und die gabel wird erstmal gemosht danach kommt ne andere...


----------



## Munich-Biker (29. Juni 2006)

Reifen sind wunderbar, und wenn du sie schon unbedingt tauschen willst dann bitte alles nur keine Hookworms


----------



## CDRacer (29. Juni 2006)

Lass die Reifen drauf, die sind echt super.


----------



## Urlauber (29. Juni 2006)

Die Reifen sind 10 mal besser als Hooks.


----------



## Pesling (29. Juni 2006)

Naja besser direkt würd ich net sagen, die Hooks sind schon nen Hammer. Aber 10mal schwerer kommt hin!


----------



## Munich-Biker (29. Juni 2006)

10 mal hässlicher und 10 mal unnötiger auch


----------



## Pesling (29. Juni 2006)

stimmt


----------



## 1lLu$ioN (29. Juni 2006)

Ja also ich mein wenn die Reifen unten sind und ich 100 % weiß dass ich nich ueberwiegend dirt fahre kommen hooks oder kiniptios ran... fürs streeten rocken die halt mehr aber wird man sehen werde erstmal die halo weiterfahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pesling (29. Juni 2006)

Tioga FS 100


----------



## Urlauber (29. Juni 2006)

hmm, du überlegst hooks oder kiniption, aber die twin rail willst du nicht?

also zwischen hooks und kiniption sind Welten Unterschiede, zwischen twin rail und hooks auch, aber zwischen twin rail und kiniption eigentlich ned so viel....

Ich würd sie einfach fahren bis sie runter sind, und dann Neue kaufen 
Aber is deine Entscheidung


----------



## 1lLu$ioN (29. Juni 2006)

Urlauber schrieb:
			
		

> hmm, du überlegst hooks oder kiniption, aber die twin rail willst du nicht?
> 
> also zwischen hooks und kiniption sind Welten Unterschiede, zwischen twin rail und hooks auch, aber zwischen twin rail und kiniption eigentlich ned so viel....
> 
> ...


^

hab ich ja oben geschrieben dass ich sie erstmal platt mach und dann eventuell hooks kauf...


----------



## lostnos (4. Juli 2006)

schicke dinger,bin das flow auch schonmal gefahren alleringds war das voll assi aufgebaut und mit so cc lenker dran...also fuhr sich auch dementsprechend.....wie siehts denn aus mit vr vs fuss etc...?zu kurz das ganze rad?weil konnt das nich wirklich ausprobieren,brauch aber nochn rad zum street anfagne...fang da echt bei 0 an bis auf barspin ,das wars dann aber auch.abunzu sollten auch mal  abstecher auf 4x bahn und paar tables drinne sein.evtl dann auch dirt.

iwann werd auch ich hier mal posten...iwann  aber dann in kobaltblau


----------



## Deleted 8887 (4. Juli 2006)

Mit Starrgabel musst du ein wenig aufpassen. Aber mit meiner Gold Label habe ich keine Probleme.


----------



## lostnos (6. Juli 2006)

so nach langem hin und her wirds nun ein floW,hier mal ne partlist.

Rahmen: Agentbikes Mr. Flow Kobaltblau    
Gabel: Identiti Dirtjump/ nach ner zeit dj 3 06 auf 80mm
Felge VR Singletrack 24 36L
Felge HR Rhynolite 24 36L
Nabe HR (Ich such noch nach was gutem)
Nabe VR BMX Industriegel. 36L
Bremse HR Avid SD 5
Bremshebel Avid SD 5
Sattelstütze Oxygen 
Sattel WTP Slimseat
Reifen Maxxis Holyroller 24x2,4
Sattelklemme: Noname
Vorbau: DMR Headstock
Lenker: RooX Torque/wonderbra
Griffe: BMX 
Schläuche Schwalbe AV
Pedale Eastern Bikes
Kurbeln Royal oder so

so...das wirds,geändert wird da nichts mehr!gibts so in 1-2monaten .bilder vom rhamen schon früher. 

greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CDRacer (6. Juli 2006)

Ich weiß, du willst nix mehr ändern, aber bei den Reifen würde ich eher Tioga FS 100, Kiniptions oder Tabletops (in der Reihenfolge) vorziehen. Ansonsten, wird das ein hübsches Gerät denke ich.


----------



## lostnos (6. Juli 2006)

ich denk für den anfang wirds mir dicke reichen un parts kann man ja tauschen.ne also erstmal die hollyroller....sobald die unten sin un ich sauberer fahre (denk am anfang verkakkt man eher mal was )gibts andre.


----------



## The Passenger (6. Juli 2006)

Wie gesagt, vorne noch ne Rhino Lite.
Schaut ausserdem noch wesentlich harmonischer aus.


----------



## Munich-Biker (6. Juli 2006)

Reifen würd ich auch ändern, sind viel zu fett und viel zu schwer, und lassen das kleine Spielgefährt pummelig aussehen 

Sonst hört sichs echt gut an!


----------



## Deleted 8887 (7. Juli 2006)

@lostnos: Reifen sind im allgemeinen Geschmackssache. Da fährt jeder gern was anderes.

Ich würde nur den Vorbau kritisieren und den Lenker. Der DMR Headstock ist irgendwie nicht 50 Euro wert. Wayne... Das, was du nicht machen darfst: Torque Bar. Da ist der Rise von 45mm an den Lenkerenden gemessen. Der Rise des Mittelstückes ist wesentlich geringer. Sieht dann nicht nur beschissen aus mit dem DMR-Vorbau, dessen Klemmung extra weiter unten ist, nein.... es wird sich dann auch hupro bekloppt fahren. 

Da kauf zu dem Vorbau lieber den Wonderbra.


----------



## Pesling (7. Juli 2006)

Hört sich schonmal ganz gut an...aber: Reifen zu breit. Nimm irgendwas bis 2.2, Table Top oder FS100. Die Lenker-Vorbau-Kombi is net so dolle. Nimm Tioga Taskforce Vorbau und die Tioga Dual Bar mit dem höchsten Rise (da gibt einen, der wie der Wonderbra aussieht, aber nur die Hälfte kostet und leichter is, da Alu).


----------



## Khanh (7. Juli 2006)

Ich hätte da mal ne Frage.

Was für Bremsen empfehlt ihr mir für den Rahmen?
Ne Avid Rival war nicht so das wahre, da war der booster zu groß.
Ne XT hatten wir auch mal dran gemacht, aber das war auch nicht der Hammer.

Ich hab da was von DX Bremsen gehört? Aber wo solls die geben?


----------



## lostnos (7. Juli 2006)

ok meine freunde^^,dann wirds wohl doch nen andrer lenker.reifen bleiben aber erstmal so,weil die gabs billig.und ebn noch 2 rhyno lites un nich nur eine.

gree3tz


----------



## Deleted 8887 (7. Juli 2006)

Khanh schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hätte da mal ne Frage.
> 
> Was für Bremsen empfehlt ihr mir für den Rahmen?
> Ne Avid Rival war nicht so das wahre, da war der booster zu groß.
> ...



Hüte dich vor DX. Find ich zumindest. Die Bremsarme sind schlecht und der Hebel war einige Jahre der selbe, nur hieß er mal DX, STX-RC und und dann Shimano Deore LX. 

Was ich günstig empfehlen kann ist eine aktuelle Alivio-Bremse mit einem alten XT-Hebel, wie ich ihn an meinem Flow fahre. Oder du kaufst dir Deore-Hebel und  -Bremsarme. Sind auf jeden Fall gut!


----------



## 1lLu$ioN (8. Juli 2006)

Nimm irgendeine deore v-brake reicht dicke und wirklich große unterschiede gibts bei v-brakes nicht...


Hey Leutz ich hab mein flow jetzt und werd in kurzer zeit mal spaßeshalber n rotor dranbauen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (8. Juli 2006)

naja ich glaub schon das es bei v brakes auch unterschiede gibt.. aber die alivio soll nen ganz gutes preisleistungsverhältniss ham


----------



## 1lLu$ioN (16. Juli 2006)

Nochmal an alle: Der Flow ist einfach perfekt für Leute, die eine richtige Streetmaschine haben wollen und eben für die Leute unter uns, die nicht ganz so lange für die Erlernung eines Tricks brauchen wollen.


----------



## hstguy (16. Juli 2006)

na das is doch mal ne aussage


----------



## lostnos (21. Juli 2006)

ich hoffe es ist erlaubt auch nurn rahmen zuposten,is aber noch beim sido,kommt erst mim ganzen rest zu mir.


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (21. Juli 2006)

coole sache  is das agent!blue und ne alivio bremse?


----------



## Pesling (21. Juli 2006)

tre chic


----------



## Urlauber (21. Juli 2006)

boa, die Farbe taugt! Sag mal bescheid wie viel Platz da noch zwischen Kurbel und V-Brake oder Bein is.


----------



## lostnos (21. Juli 2006)

öhm kann dir erst bescheid sagen inso einigen tagen/wochen,kommt drauf an wie schnell mein altes rad verkauft ist,weil vorher isses nicht mir,sry

@psychogrinser

bremsen sind die avid sd 3 und bremshebel die 5er

ne is kobaltblau   hats mir viel dunkler vorgestellt aber is so mal viel schöner

und noch grosses danke an den sido der mir alle teile klarmacht


----------



## lostnos (22. Juli 2006)

da hier iwie der edit button weg ist..ebn nochn post...

@marc,schick dem sido mal bitte die mr flow sticker,die hätte ich schon noch ganz gern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1lLu$ioN (24. Juli 2006)

also je nachdem wie man die bremse nach außen neigt ist da sehr wenig platz... Also bei mir war auch schon mal bei einem setup kein platz mehr....


----------



## lostnos (27. Juli 2006)

so wieder neues zeugs beim sido.....ich erlaub mir mal nen bild zu posten


----------



## hstguy (27. Juli 2006)

du kurbeln und felgen sind geil! und der rahmen natürlich auch


----------



## lostnos (27. Juli 2006)

> du kurbeln und felgen sind geil



   hab dich auch lieb


----------



## Son (27. Juli 2006)

Wird bestimmt ein feines Mopped!


----------



## 1lLu$ioN (1. August 2006)

Was isn das fuer ne gabel?

ps.: Bald ist mein wonderbra light da und dann gehts ab mit npj lenker und fly bikes vorbau xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lostnos (1. August 2006)

das geilste was gibt ...ne identiti


ahja thx an chistel von daredevil für den rasta chris king.freu mich schon auf das ding


----------



## Hyp3r (4. August 2006)

Ich hab beschlossen meine Gabel nur noch auf 50 mm zu fahren weil der Lenkwinkel mit 80mm echt strange flach ist...


----------



## CDRacer (4. August 2006)

Hyp3r schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab beschlossen meine Gabel nur noch auf 50 mm zu fahren weil der Lenkwinkel mit 80mm echt strange flach ist...


Aha


----------



## lostnos (4. August 2006)

fahrt doch starrgabel in dem wunderschönen ding ich denk demnächst kommen von mir paar neue fotos,leider meldet sich der käufer von meim alten rad nichtmehr...somit bekomm ich mein flow erst mitte september


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (9. August 2006)

Das mit der V-Brake passt problemlos. Nur die obere Möglichkeit erscheint eher nutzlos weil dort das Zugröhrchen gar nicht mehr am Sattelrohr vorbei kann. Genug Platz zwischen Fuß, Kurbel und Bremse ist immer vorhanden. 

Lostnos du bekommst gar kein Rad wenn du nicht SOFORT aufhörst mir Sido zu nennen


----------



## lostnos (9. August 2006)

ja aber dein nick is soooooo lang dann ebn sida oder sidharda


----------



## Deleted 8887 (9. August 2006)

*Mein Bike ist nun endlich fertig!*






Der eigens entwickelte Kettenspanner mit integriertem Adapter für meine Chris King-Nabe ist fertig und am Bike verbaut:



 

 

 







Weil die Kettenspanner insgesamt nur 47g wiegen, obwohl sie komplett aus Stahl bestehen, wiegt mein Radel jetzt 11,756kg!


.


----------



## Pesling (9. August 2006)

Wirklich sehr schick! Schönes Bike einfach!


----------



## Domas (9. August 2006)

tachchen, wie dirttauglich is denn das Flow? weil jemand den ich kenne meinte der Hinterbau sei viel zu kurz dazu...


----------



## Deleted 8887 (9. August 2006)

Also für Street ist es perfekt! Und für Dirt ist es auch tauglich. Schließlich ist es klein und wendig. Außerdem kenne ich viele Rahmen, die ein ganzes Stück kürzer sind, und mit denen geht es offenbar auch. Die Frage ist halt nur, ob man es kann oder eben nicht!

Nur auf den kurzen Hinterbau kann man es nicht schieben..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domas (9. August 2006)

ja gut, ich fahr auch ca 80% street und 20% dirt... deshalb. naja, bmxer können ja auch dirten, dann gehts mitm flow allemal  ^^


----------



## Deleted 8887 (9. August 2006)

Ich fahre 10% Street, 40% garnicht und 110% nackig... Ist doch *******gal.. wo ein Wille ist, ist auch ein weg. Gerade, wer behauptet, es würde wegen nem kurzen Hinterbau nich gehen, der hat dann übelst viel Ahnung -.- Hau denjenigen mal...


----------



## Xiao (10. August 2006)

iiii der fährt nackisch  ^^


----------



## lostnos (10. August 2006)

jetzt wissen wir warum ern slimseat hat


----------



## Deleted 8887 (10. August 2006)

Mädchen, Mädchen und so, ne!? Ich halte liebend gern an Ampeln und Straßenlaternen an...


----------



## abi1988 (10. August 2006)

omg es gibt schon kuriose vögel unter uns
aber wir haben se doch trotzdem alle gern nich?


----------



## lostnos (10. August 2006)

hehe,[email protected] aber du hast das dickste flow von allen!;-) muss ich dir schon lassen....aber jetzt will ich endlich meins...noch 3 1/2 wochen


----------



## Deleted 8887 (10. August 2006)

Thx, welche Farbe wird deins?


----------



## lostnos (10. August 2006)

kobaltblau(pic is in der gallerie)

an der partlist hat sich zwischenzeitlich gut was getan...

Rahmen: Agentbikes Mr. Flow Kobaltblau
Gabel: Identiti Dirtjump
Felge VR DMR 24â 36L
Felge HR Brave 24â 36L
Nabe HR Auch was Industriegelagertes
Nabe VR BMX Industriegel. 36L
Bremse HR Avid SD 3
Bremshebel Avid SD 5
SattelstÃ¼tze Oxygen 
Sattel WTP Slimseat
Reifen Maxxis Holyroller 24x2,4
Sattelklemme: ---?!
Vorbau: Ã¤hnlich Atomlab Gi
Lenker: Gusset blablabla^^
Griffe: BMX 
SchlÃ¤uche Schwalbe AV
Pedale Eastern Bikes
Kurbeln  wtp Royal crankz
Steuersatz:Chis King no Threatset dreadset


morgen steht es evtl. komplett aufgebaut bei siddhartha....bei mir erst in 3 wochen....bin weinen

fotos vom kompletten werd ich mir schnellstmÃ¶glich besorgen,aber ihr bekommt sie erst,wenn es hier bei mir ist!...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abi1988 (10. August 2006)

liest sich super runter dei partliste
wennich blos geld hätte...........


----------



## Domas (10. August 2006)

lostnos schrieb:
			
		

> fotos vom kompletten werd ich mir schnellstmöglich besorgen,aber ihr bekommt sie erst,wenn es hier bei mir ist!...


tze! gib ma gefälligst morgen schon wenn sido des fertig hat!


----------



## [email protected] (11. August 2006)

warum so fette reifen? zeig doch morgen schonma bild..


----------



## Son (11. August 2006)

Finde die 24" Holy Roller in 1,85 schöner, oder halt FS100, Kiniption und wie sie alle heißen.


----------



## lostnos (11. August 2006)

joa ma sehn,falls ers fertig bekommt...ma guggÄÄÄn


----------



## Rocky fahrer (11. August 2006)

hallo.. ich wollt mal meins wieder reinstellen.... bin jetzt bei 13 kilo angelangt... und n paar gramm werden noch fallen.... 






 www.mtb-parts.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fashizzel (11. August 2006)

geilo, sogar ein sticker auf den standrohren.


----------



## Son (11. August 2006)

Gefällt mir sehr gut!


----------



## [email protected] (11. August 2006)

wäre ein richtig schönes rad, aber die aufkleber verunstalten alles.
lenker find ich auch n bisschen zu hoch..


----------



## abi1988 (11. August 2006)

sieth schick aus aber des vorderrad is doch verkehrt herum drin also die aufnahme für die scheibe is auf der rechten seite oder???

trotzdem sehr schickes rad


----------



## Domas (11. August 2006)

edit: edith


----------



## Hyp3r (11. August 2006)

abi1988 schrieb:
			
		

> sieth schick aus aber des vorderrad is doch verkehrt herum drin also die aufnahme für die scheibe is auf der rechten seite oder???
> 
> trotzdem sehr schickes rad



Das opposite vorderrad war aber schon vor 2 monaten so


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (11. August 2006)

fashizzel schrieb:
			
		

> geilo, sogar ein sticker auf den standrohren.


 

aba sonst die sticker passen find ich.. sehr gelungen.. auch der lenker passt irgendwie


----------



## Nbg-RyDeR (11. August 2006)

@ Rocky Fahrer: Ist das der Agent Lenker?? Wenn ja, wie bist du mit ihm zu frieden??


----------



## Hyp3r (12. August 2006)

Ich muss sagen ich finde alle Prodeukte von Agent!bikes echt cool aber dieser Lenker ist echt komisch finde ich, kann auch sein dass es bei dem Bike an der Farbe liegt aber der hat eine seltsame form finde ich...


----------



## Domas (12. August 2006)

und vorallem unfassbar hoch, was hatn der fürn rise?
Edit: ahja, 3.15 "


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domas (12. August 2006)

achja, werde mir zu 99% auch nen flow zulegen


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (12. August 2006)

kuhel.. bin ich ma gespannt wie das aussieht


----------



## lostnos (13. August 2006)

yeah,noch eins mehr


----------



## Domas (13. August 2006)

schwarz in schwarz wirds sein ^^ chromfelge und wohl gabel so alte z1-z5 irgendwas
und rest black


----------



## lostnos (13. August 2006)

feine sache...hm sone alte mz muss ich mir auch noch kaufen fürs flow...so als 2t gabel damits auch abunzu bisschen federt


----------



## Domas (13. August 2006)

naja, die federung war für mich der aussschlaggebende grund, sonst hätte ich ja auch des bmx behalten können!


----------



## lostnos (14. August 2006)

so doch nich fertig geworden...


----------



## Son (14. August 2006)

Aber schon sehr lecker!


----------



## lostnos (14. August 2006)

hat mir jmd nen vr vr fuss sticker  ?nein das sind wir von kumpels ex rad gewohnt....


[email protected]!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domas (14. August 2006)

mist, eigentlich wollte ich meins vor deinem fertig haben, grrr


----------



## hstguy (14. August 2006)

sehr schön, alle parts gefallen mir richtig gut


----------



## Berti (15. August 2006)

yes maaannn starres flow rockt das haus!!!!


----------



## lostnos (15. August 2006)

@gheddo rap thomas,könnte klappen ,hab meins erst in 3-4wochen bei mir...wanns genau fertig is weiß siddhartha noch nicht.


----------



## Domas (15. August 2006)

juhu ^^ meins ist hoffentlich am 25. fertig


----------



## lostnos (15. August 2006)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## >>Bullet<< (17. August 2006)

Berti schrieb:
			
		

> yes maaannn starres flow rockt das haus!!!!



Jo.

Werde mir Anfang nÃ¤chster Saison auch einen Mr.Flow zulegen denke ich...
Ich hoff ich hab bis dahin so viel Geld zusammen...
Dazu kommen ja noch Starrgabel, Kurbel und der ganze Kram...Naben...LaufrÃ¤der...

Brauche ca 800â¬ 
Bin doch nur SchÃ¼ler
Wer will kann mir ruhig eine kleine Spende per Ãberweisung zukommen lassen.
Kontodaten gibts per PM
Danke


----------



## CDRacer (17. August 2006)

Ich könnte dir jetzt schonmal eine Kurbel für günstig anbieten, kannst dich ja mal melden per PM. 

lostnos sein Flow wird denk ich sehr schick.


----------



## lostnos (17. August 2006)

danke schön freu mich voll auf das rad,noch 2/3 wochen...jaaaaaaaaaaaaa



un morgen kommt der digger...juuuhuuuuu²



gree3tz michael


----------



## Domas (26. August 2006)

Es wird, es wird.  Fehlen noch Pedale und Speichen fürs HR


----------



## lostnos (26. August 2006)

Montag wirst du gebattled  

noch eien woche arbeiten...daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaann hab ich geld...und dann wandert es zu mir un dann werd ich noch 2 wochen ferien haben


----------



## Domas (27. August 2006)

nix da ^^ meins wird hoffentlich noch kommende woche fertig
fehlt ja nimmer viel


----------



## lostnos (27. August 2006)

jo ebn...ich mein ja morgen........ich hoff mal ich bekomm da komplett picz


----------



## Son (27. August 2006)

ghettorapbattle


----------



## Domas (27. August 2006)

fuack B, fettes beef hier alta du toy ey!


----------



## lostnos (27. August 2006)

ne ich komm dich besuchen un dann kannste mir street zeugs beibringen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domas (27. August 2006)

so, kleines Update, mit bremsanlage, Kette und Pedalen die ich doch noch im Schuppen hatte ^^


----------



## Domas (27. August 2006)

achja, wenn ich ne neue(heile) krone habe wird diese, wie auch die tauchrohre schwarz gelackt. und sattel wird nöch bisi geändert. Optik is mir auch nicht so wichtig, funktionalität geht vor!


----------



## sorin (27. August 2006)

find ich schön den flow.aber du hast da nen steifes Glied (muaha die 2 deutigkeit springt ein an) ne ich mein die Kette^^


----------



## Domas (27. August 2006)

stimmt, sieht iwie nach steifem glied aus 
ich freu mich schon wien wahnsinniger drauf des zu fahren!  
aber ich weiss nich ob ich weinen oder lachen soll. einerseits fahrrad fast fertig, andererseits ab donnerstag wieder schule


----------



## lostnos (27. August 2006)

ich muss noch ne woche-zwei je nach versand un co warten hab jetzt aber noch 3 wochen ferien von dem her kann ich noch in den ferien fahren


----------



## Son (28. August 2006)

Hauptsache ein Flow wird fertig!


----------



## Meister-Dieter (28. August 2006)

*for sale*


----------



## Deleted 8887 (29. August 2006)

@Meister-Dieter: Sattel+Stütze+KB sind immernoch häßlich  Aber der Rest ist äußerst extravagant und geil!

Wieso willst du es verkaufen?


----------



## Meister-Dieter (29. August 2006)

@doena,ich brauch wieder was Neues zum Schrauben,hab schon Entzugserscheinungen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lostnos (29. August 2006)

fotos kommen esrt später gab ne kurbeltechnische änderung 

von 175 auf 165.


----------



## >>Bullet<< (1. September 2006)

lostnos schrieb:
			
		

> fotos kommen esrt später gab ne kurbeltechnische änderung
> 
> von 175 auf 165.




1 cm... ist doch unsinn =P
naja ich nehme jetzt deine 175er ^^


----------



## lostnos (1. September 2006)

ich weiß...das 1cm mehr fussfreiheit.


----------



## Domas (1. September 2006)

@ aktive flowfahrer:
grindet ihr mit dem teil auch mit pegs? is kettenstrebe und so halbwegs grindproofed?


----------



## >>Bullet<< (1. September 2006)

ja ich glaube der is an den kettenstreben sogar etwas verstärkt (wie nennt man das denn? bzw was wurde dort gemacht? grindplates? isja auch egal jetze)

so wie ich gehört hab is der wunderbar zum grinden und ähnliche streetaction geeignet


----------



## Deleted 8887 (2. September 2006)

Bin damit schon zweimal ungewollt bisserl zu hart gegrindet, hält!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domas (2. September 2006)

einwandfrei!


----------



## Deleted 8887 (3. September 2006)

Jo, achso...ungewollte Stalls hält das Ding auch!


----------



## lostnos (3. September 2006)

späschÄl thx to daniel,christl und wenn ich mein geld hab an mein chef


----------



## Son (3. September 2006)

jaaaaaaa, geil


----------



## [email protected] (3. September 2006)

lenker unschön, rest geil


----------



## ewoq (3. September 2006)

farbe is geil


----------



## lostnos (3. September 2006)

lenker is sone macke der darf farblich nich passen

ansonsten danke jungs


----------



## ewoq (3. September 2006)

sagste mal ral nummer?


----------



## lostnos (3. September 2006)

5013 kobaltblau müsst es sein...


----------



## ewoq (3. September 2006)

danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pesling (3. September 2006)

lostnos schrieb:
			
		

> lenker is sone macke der darf farblich nich passen
> 
> ansonsten danke jungs



Nein, er meint Strebenlenker. Die sind doof. Sonst sehr schön.


----------



## Urlauber (3. September 2006)

dick und doof. vor allem aber fett  das liegt wohl nimmer so im Trend


----------



## Deleted 8887 (3. September 2006)

@lostnos: Schwarzer Lenker, schwarze VR-Nabe und rote bzw. schwarze Pedalen.. dann wäre es mein zweiter Traum   ... hammergeiles Flow.. Kriegst mit Sicherheit ne 10 von mir, wenn das fertig is!


----------



## lostnos (3. September 2006)

will eh erst ebwertungen wenns echt fertig is,bei mir is,gefahren wurde,deswegen ja auch in siddharthas gallerie...
ne also das bleibt nu erstmal so....war hohe investition für mich...


danke


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (4. September 2006)

Ich hoffe ihr wundert euch nicht das Rad steht neben den gebrauchträdern nicht dass ihr denkt wir verkaufen son Mist neu im Laden 

Mir hätte nen schwarzer Lenker besser gefallen aber Lostnos ist Kunde


----------



## lostnos (4. September 2006)

der darf net zum rad passen...wie gesagt is ne macke von miraber mal schauen...


----------



## Urlauber (4. September 2006)

coole Räder verkauft ihr da, Siddharta!


----------



## Domas (6. September 2006)

juchu, speichen sind heute gekommeN! vllt is meins morgen schon fahrbereit, wenn auch ohne bremse(wobei ich vllt bei brakeless bleibe). is zwar noch lange nicht "fertig", aber hoffentlich endlich fahrbar!


----------



## Domas (7. September 2006)

Es ist vollbracht!
HIER erstmal der Link zur Gelerie, zum Bewerten und so.














noch lange nicht fertig! Gabel muss noch schwarz, diese drecksaufkleber ab, neuer Vorbau, neue Krone und ggf ne bremse! Dann isses FERTIG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domas (7. September 2006)

fährt sich wirklich wirklich nice!


----------



## Son (7. September 2006)

iiiiiiiiiiiiih


----------



## Pesling (7. September 2006)

Bääääääh


----------



## lostnos (7. September 2006)

tres pfuii


----------



## Domas (7. September 2006)

also, schön isses sicher nich, aber hässlich auch nicht. weiss ja nicht was ihr denkt, aber ich will damit fahren, und nicht damit innen porniciousfred kommen. und fahren tuts sicher hammer. thats the most important bois


----------



## lostnos (8. September 2006)

ironie unso;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lostnos (20. September 2006)

so vll gehts ja so,wenn mir hier nicht mehr geantwortet wird(pm/icq)....siddhartha,WO IST MEIN RAD?!

was soll denn der sch**ß?


----------



## Domas (20. September 2006)

also langsam wirds seltsam!? wasn los SIDO?


----------



## fashizzel (20. September 2006)

ich kann nur soviel sagen, dass ich mein zeug von daniel immer bekommen hab, auch wenns manchmal bischen langsam oder verplant war. aber keine sorge, verarschen wird er dich nicht.


----------



## lostnos (20. September 2006)

so schätz ich ihn auch nich ein im gegenteil;-) hat mir ja alles so besorgt wie ichs wollt etc.  nur ich würd ebn mal gern wissen wo mein zeugs grad is unso...un wenn man auf pm's keine antwort bekommt naja....is ja auch wurst,meld dich einfach mal


----------



## The Passenger (21. September 2006)

Looooooooooooooos!


----------



## lostnos (21. September 2006)

jaja.....in paar wochen werd ich auch mal fotos posten-.-

gree3tz


----------



## >>Bullet<< (22. September 2006)

Klingt verdächtig..
Habe auch lang nichts mehr vom Sid gehört.
Und zwar seitdem ich ihm Geld für meine WTP Royal Crank überwiesen habe.
Weiss einer irgendwas?

gr333tz,
BuLLet


----------



## crossie (22. September 2006)

wie gesagt, ich finds auch bisschen komisch dass er sich nicht mehr meldet, aber dennoch...geb ihm noch bisschen zeit. 

hab auch ne hone kurbel von ihm, da lief auch alles problemlos!

glaub nich dass sido euch hier verarschen will oder abzocken oder sonstwie...


----------



## lostnos (22. September 2006)

jo das nich aber bei mir würden  4 wochen arbeiten un nen chris king weg sein....da macht man sich mit 16 jahren schon etwas sorgen...zudem meine eltern solangsam auch etwas stressenaaaber ich will endlich MEIN rad


----------



## >>Bullet<< (23. September 2006)

naja wenn crossie das sagt 
ich werd halt schon misstrauisch, wenn jemand der SO aussieht, mein Geld hat und sich nicht mehr meldet  



ich hoffe du verstehst spaß, sid  

(falls du das hier überhaupt liest)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lostnos (23. September 2006)

ders immer on aber antwortet auf nix....toller mensch;-)

so jetzt kennen wir den grund...alles ok denk ich mal^^


----------



## 1lLu$ioN (24. September 2006)

Hajo, sid wird dich nicht verarschen...

Mal was zum thema verspätung und sid, mein flow war auch erst nach 3-4 wochen nach fertigstellung bei mir... hat mich auch total aufgeregt, aber naja hauptsache man bekommt das rad.


----------



## lostnos (24. September 2006)

so freunde des gechillten radfahrens....ich durft ja heut mal wieder den gehetzten 4x racern zuguggen wie sie über meine strecke fliegen..naja..mein altes rad is broken sonst wär ich auch mal...


so un jetzt das wichtigste...sid hatte ebn umzug vom laden...deswegen keine zeit also ich bekomm keine wtp royal  DANKE LAFINCA!...muss auf die alu oddysey ausweichen dafür bekomm ichn wtp shirt un son tollen  fahrradbleibstehn  ständerdann steht es im zimmer immer sicher^^


----------



## Verners (26. September 2006)

h0r57 schrieb:


> so, kleines Update, mit bremsanlage, Kette und Pedalen die ich doch noch im Schuppen hatte ^^




Was ist das den fur eine Felge? Ist sie Chrome?


----------



## [email protected] (26. September 2006)

ist sie. is glaub ich ne alexrims, welche genau weiss ich nicht.


----------



## Verners (26. September 2006)

[email protected] schrieb:


> ist sie. is glaub ich ne alexrims, welche genau weiss ich nicht.



Konnte eine Alexrims supra Beta sein...
Ist die bremskraft fiel besser mit eine chrom Felge? 

Sorry for my bad German...


----------



## Domas (1. Oktober 2006)

ja, is die supra beta. bremskraft is echt hammer, und denke schon dass es besser bremst als auf schwarzer bremsflanke!


----------



## Verners (1. Oktober 2006)

h0r57 schrieb:


> ja, is die supra beta. bremskraft is echt hammer, und denke schon dass es besser bremst als auf schwarzer bremsflanke!



Und was denkst du uber Supra Beta? Helt es sich gut? Habe jetzt Atomlab pimp, aber habe gedaht das Supra Beta mit 48h wurde besser sein, und dan noch die bessere bremskraft...


----------



## abi1988 (1. Oktober 2006)

also ich fahr supra bh un bis jetzt halten sie recht gut allerdings schon etwas öfters zentriert worden und naja damnächst geht da nix mehr mti zentrieren dann reis ich die ösen raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Urlauber (1. Oktober 2006)

jaja, beim nachzentrieren immer nur fester Spannen! ja keine Speichen locker machen........


----------



## lostnos (1. Oktober 2006)

ich bitte um ne schweige minute für mein rad,danke...es is iregndwie  weg obwohl es dienstag raus sollte un daniel wollt sich melden  wann es raus geht ,nie geschehn.von dem her... RIP   wir ham ja zeit...-.-

***also ,ruhe jetzt***


***fertig***


----------



## Domas (1. Oktober 2006)

hachja lostnos! wenn dein rad ma da is ! das kreuz ich mir rot im kalender an!


----------



## lostnos (2. Oktober 2006)

wenns da is wirds vertickt....weil dann is aj winter,dann brauch ichs ja nimmer...


----------



## ewoq (2. Oktober 2006)

is das immer noch nicht da?


----------



## lostnos (2. Oktober 2006)

richtig;-)also letzte woche sonntag  hat sido zu mir gesagt er schreibt mir wenns raus geht...dann meint ich er solls dienstag(letzte woche) weg schicken ,hat er gemeint wird klappen...kam aber nix...von dem her bin ich solangsam richtig sauer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ewoq (2. Oktober 2006)

find ich erhlich gesagt langsam wirklich eine frechheit. hast du schon bezahlt?


----------



## [email protected] (2. Oktober 2006)

davon gehe ich aus. ich würd so langsam auch ungeduldig werden und dem werten herrn mal ein bisschen dampf unterm hintern machen. und sowas schimpft sich auch noch MOD.


----------



## lostnos (2. Oktober 2006)

nanana....also erst gabs ja voll stress wegn kurbeln,dann hab ich  andre bekommen,un paar goddies als entschädigung!aber  seit sonntag ahb ich wieder nix gehört (letzten) un ich waaaarte.....eigtl sollts ja letzte woche kommen...naja...


----------



## lostnos (6. Oktober 2006)

so jungs ,also in 2 wochen bekomm ich mein rad  ...hoff ich doch zum...mit lauter goodies(ab shirt,wtp shirt,tolle pedale,knoppers,tollem hinstell ständer ) un dem wichtigsten teil in neu,sowie den  mir ohne rahmen nicht gefallenden oddysey kurbeln ...(aludinger) am rad sehn sie aber ganz schick aus...un mitte nov mit  glück...mit ner tollen gabel...

aber naja...wir müssen leider trauen...   






R.I.P.   

un ich werd nich der einzisgte sein mit der farbe,das noch viel schlimmer....


edit:es kommt ne tolle gabel von 40-80mm


----------



## abi1988 (6. Oktober 2006)

und an was für en gäbelchen hast da gedacht????
di neue MZ 4x oder ne getravelte pike???


----------



## lostnos (6. Oktober 2006)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/271269/ppuser/4487

die daaaaaaa


----------



## Domas (6. Oktober 2006)

du tust mir extrem leid! wer hat dich nur getrieben interesse für diese gabel zu zeigen....


----------



## lostnos (6. Oktober 2006)

du kennst doch den neuen preis gar nich...also schweig...


----------



## Domas (6. Oktober 2006)

tu ich wohl... kurzzeitgedächtnis?


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (7. Oktober 2006)

Wieso kauf ich eigentlich ne schweineteure Edel Stahlgabel von Identiti wenn du sowieso ne Gammel Manitou vom Crossie haben willst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (7. Oktober 2006)

Die Jumper is gar nich Gammel und ob Identiti oder nich is doch egal, du bezahlsts ja nicht.


----------



## 1lLu$ioN (7. Oktober 2006)

naja, also das mit starrgabel und federgabel versteh ich auch nicht, aber gammlig is ne flumper sicher nicht...


----------



## >>Bullet<< (8. Oktober 2006)

Wenn der Lostnos die Identiti evtl garnich haben will, dann würd ich sie nehmen.
Aber dann will ichs billiger, weil ja schon eingebaut wurde. Löl


----------



## abi1988 (8. Oktober 2006)

naja kann ja auch nie schaden zwie daheim zuhzam jenachdem was man macht siehe pesling der fährt auch mal so oder so
würdmir dann aber klei en zweiten gabelkous beosrgen das ich den nich immer tauschen müsste


----------



## lostnos (8. Oktober 2006)

da hats einer verstanden...

un außerdem hab ich 2 räder nich nur eins...
und wenn ich ebn noch ne jumper haben will is das mein ding.un nein der bullet bekommt die identiti nicht,die will ich haben!



> Wieso kauf ich eigentlich ne schweineteure Edel Stahlgabel von Identiti wenn du sowieso ne Gammel Manitou vom Crossie haben willst



wir sind jetzt mal gaaaanz ruhig ,gelle 

oder um sie zubehalten weil ich eh kein rad bekomm...tztz^^


----------



## Meister-Dieter (9. Oktober 2006)

Achja!


----------



## lostnos (1. November 2006)

after 8 weeks of fu**ing waiting UNSO!
ist es nun wirklich auf dem weg zu mir,grad  per postpacketverfolgungsservice  geschaut.JAAAAAAAAAA noch 2mal schlafen ...jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.....jetzt kanns ja nur noch besser werden!

gruss


----------



## abi1988 (1. November 2006)

un was is wensn in einzelteilen bei dir ankommt


----------



## [email protected] (1. November 2006)

umso besser, zusammenbauen und sehen wie es immer schöner wird is wunderbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lostnos (1. November 2006)

das is mir dann egal,hauptsache ich habs endlich!


----------



## Domas (4. November 2006)

ZUM BEWERTEN DRAUFKLICKEN!


----------



## 1lLu$ioN (4. November 2006)

NICE!!

woher hastn die gabel?


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (4. November 2006)

extrem geil... muss ich zustimmen


----------



## Son (4. November 2006)

is die vom zovad


----------



## giromechaniker (5. November 2006)

hmm irgendwie hats mir mit der anderen gabelö besser gefallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domas (5. November 2006)

ja ich weiss auch nich recht, die Z3 hat auch gut ausgesehen finde ich. aber das is ja nebensache, die sherman fährt einfach geil!


----------



## l0st (9. November 2006)

eeendlich is es da aber konnt nur 15min fahren,weil bis grad eben schule gehabtaber kurzer eindruck is pure begeiusterung


----------



## Son (9. November 2006)

sehr sehr geil

2 accounts?


----------



## l0st (9. November 2006)

ja der andre spinnt voll....bilder wollen nicht mehr un passwort will auch nicht mehr so richtig.komisch ...


danke


----------



## Domas (10. November 2006)

lügner, hast nur kb die alten bilder zu löschen! faule sau


----------



## [email protected] (10. November 2006)

bis auf die kurbeln sehr geil


----------



## Bernie123456789 (21. November 2006)

wieso was is denn mit den kurbeln?


----------



## l0st (21. November 2006)

sie gefallen ihm nicht oderso 

Hier meins weil das bild da oben is weg.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (10. Dezember 2006)

Geile alte Kawa.......


----------



## 1lLu$ioN (18. Dezember 2006)

Hier mal mein Lightwight Dirt und street bike: jetzt mit starrgabel als übergang. Falls jemand Fragen zu den parts hat, einfach stellen:












pegkonstruktion:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domas (18. Dezember 2006)

mach halt mal 1 ordentliches foto wo das rad einfach gerade steht anner mauer oder so und dann direkt von der seite fotografieren, so dass auch noch einige meter nach rechts und links frai sind!

macht aber schon nen guten eindruck!


----------



## 1lLu$ioN (18. Dezember 2006)

ja, mach ich morgen, aber war halt schon dunkel, wollt noch pics machen gehen und hab nur kleine fläche die beleuchtet is...


----------



## Slim_Shady (18. Dezember 2006)

Warum LightWeight Rad? Mit Twinrail?^^ Sehr schönes Teil!


----------



## 1lLu$ioN (18. Dezember 2006)

hehehhe ja die reifen sind nicht leicht... Das rad wog aber mit federgabel nur knapp 13... müsste jetzt eigentlich gleich viel wiegen... Federgabel - starrgabel = ungefähr die gewichtzunahme durch peg und neuen teilen... 


naja ich finde 13 kg is schon lightweight ^^


----------



## Son (19. Dezember 2006)

ioN" data-source="post: 3279742"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
1lLu$ioN schrieb:


> naja ich finde 13 kg is schon lightweight ^^



da geht mehr


----------



## 1lLu$ioN (19. Dezember 2006)

ja mit table tops und paar änderungen würde es richtung 10 kilo gehen...


----------



## l0st (19. Dezember 2006)

mal eben so 3kilo nur wegen table tops,die hab ich jetzt übrigens auch und brklss weil der zug kaputt is,bild gibts sobald ichn neuen hab.


----------



## 1lLu$ioN (19. Dezember 2006)

ne 3 kilo net aber 2 lässig...

hmm nimm den odyssey linear der is geil!


----------



## l0st (20. Dezember 2006)

der zug ist kaputt nicht die hülle um den zugbild wird später eins gemacht mit allen updates.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (6. Januar 2007)

Braucht vielleicht jemand eine Odyssey Hazzard Hinterradnabe für´n Flow?? 
Polierte Variante mit Aluachsmuttern für kleines Geld??


----------



## Deleted 8887 (18. Februar 2007)

Hier mal ein aktuelles Bild von meinem Radel:
(Barends habe ich abgemacht, weil die original Plastikdingens kacke sind. Kommen andere dran. Gewicht ist noch mit ursprÃ¼nglichen Barends.)






*PARTLIST UND GEWICHTE ZU MEINEM FLOW:*

Rahmen: Agent Bikes Mr. Flow (RAL 1023 verkehrsgelb) 2212g
Gabel: Manitou Gold Label 2 80mm 2373g

Steuersatz: Chris King NoThreadSet schwarz 127g
Vorbau: Spank 2Timer 50mm 25.4mm 231g
Spacer: Storck Carbon 10mm & 5mm 7g
Lenker: Spank Bitch Stick 700mm 25.4mm 50mm 361g
Griffe: Odi Ruffian Lock-On 137g

Vorderrad
â¢U-Scheiben: Messing 32 StÃ¼ck 1g
â¢Nippel: Sapim Alu 12mm schwarz 32 StÃ¼ck 9g
â¢Speichen: Sapim Race 240mm silber 16 StÃ¼ck 85g
â¢Speichen: Sapim Race 238mm silber 16 StÃ¼ck 84g
â¢Nabe: Chris King Front 20mm ISO Disc navy 32L 207g
â¢Felge: Sun Single Track 24" 32L 539g
â¢Felgenband: ZÃ©fal Textil 17mm 11g
â¢Schlauch: Schwalbe AV10 160g
â¢Reifen: Schwalbe Table-Top 24 x 2.25 517g

Hinterrad
â¢U-Scheiben: Messing 36 StÃ¼ck 1g
â¢Nippel: Sapim Messing 12mm schwarz 36 StÃ¼ck 32g
â¢Speichen: Sapim Leader 226mm silber 18 StÃ¼ck 105g
â¢Speichen: Sapim Leader 228mm silber 18 StÃ¼ck 107g
â¢Nabe: Chris King BMX rear navy 36L & Stainless Steel Cog 13T 359g
â¢Felge: Atomlab Trailpimp DHR 24" 36L 650g
â¢Felgenband: ZÃ©fal Textil 17mm 12g
â¢Schlauch: Schwalbe AV10 161g
â¢Reifen: Schwalbe Table-Top 24 x 2.25 532g

Bremshebel: Shimano Deore XT BL-M739 81g
Bremsen: Avid Single Digit Ultimate 183g
Bremszug: Nokon Konkavex schwarz 47g

Sattel: We The People Slim Seat 266g
SattelstÃ¼tze: Thomson Elite 31,6 x 367mm schwarz 220g
Sattelklemme: Salsa Flip-Lock 44g

Kurbel: We The People Royal Crank USA-BB, Titan-Achse, 165mm, sw. 1078g
Kettenblatt: Superstar Pimp Sprocket 28T schwarz 98g
Kette: KMC Premium Chain Z510HX 297g
Pedale: Wellgo MG-1 schwarz Industriegelagert 375g
Kettenspanner: selbstgemacht 47g

Gesamt: 11756g


----------



## Deleted 8887 (4. April 2007)

Will jemand mein Radel komplett kaufen, sonst wird es demnächst demontiert und in Einzelteilen verkauft?

Alles in super Zustand!

(Gründe sind verschieden.)


EDIT: http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=46941&sort=1&cat=4&page=1


----------

